# Zeus and his does



## TinysMom (Feb 9, 2008)

As many of you know - we lost Tiny, "The BunFather" last Sunday night. This week we really felt like he was leading us to Zeus ~ who we will be picking up on February 23rd.

This is going to be his blog. There will be times when I will post pictures and tell stories from my perspective - but one of the things that folks have told me they loved so much about Tiny was about how I was able to make him come to life and speak for himself in his blog. I hope to do that again as Zeus will share things from his perspective.

Needless to say ... his entries will be fiction...

.....or will they?


----------



## Zeus (Feb 9, 2008)

Stop nipping at me you big black bullyâ¦.Iâm trying to get to do what you told me to doâ¦just let me finish some hay.

OUCH! That wasnât fair. Okâ¦fine. 

Can you hear me now?






Not yet â ok â let me adjust for the frequency..






Now?

Ok â good. Looks like we don't have to bring in the Verizon guys... Fine. 

Hey everyone â this is Zeus. Iâm sending this message so this big black bully will stop bugging me about âget on the forumâ¦â and âlet them know all about youâ¦.â Heâs sitting here tapping his feet while I speakâ¦.let me tell you â he nags me worse then Hershey ever did.

Ok â first of all â hello. I guess Iâm going to be part of this âforumâ thing (whatever that is) and its important to everyone that I say âhiâ. So âhiâ. I hope your week has been better than mineâ¦

Let me tell you â I was snoozing in my cage Monday when I get a tap on the shoulder. I look and there is a black rabbit. âGo awayâ I say and try to go back to sleeping. He starts bugging me again. Sheesh! If I had to conjure up a rabbit in my dreams â why did it have to be black and ugly....and a buck.

OUCH!

âLookâ¦go away. Iâm sleepingâ¦â. I go to kick himâ¦..and my foot goes right through him. Dangâ¦.itâs a hologram just like that show Quantum Leap.

âIs your name Al?â I ask. 

âNope. Itâs Tiny.â

I start snickeringâ¦.I mean come onâ¦.Tiny? At his size? âYeah sureâ¦and my name is Muhammed Aliâ.

âZeus, shut up and listen. I can only spend a few minutes at a time and I need your full attentionâ¦â

I bow down before him âyes mastahâ¦.whatever you say mastahâ¦.â 

Okâ¦so he gets sarcasmâ¦I can see it in his eyes. At least he canât touch me if heâs a hologramâ¦thwump. OUCHâ¦..

âListen up you arrogant fool. I never shouldâve picked you. But its too late now to change my mind. What was I thinking?â

He mutters to himself for a few more minutes and I say, âDo I need to be here for this?â

Suddenly he turns around and remembers Iâm there. âOh â yeah listen. Youâre being adopted by my mom.â

âSo I get to be a hologram like you?â

âIdiot. Shut up and listen. Iâm in heaven and Iâve chosen you to go to mom. Youâre getting a home. Iâm going to be back some in the next few days and weeks to give you tips on living with mom and Miss Beaâ¦â

âYeahâ¦.rightâ¦whatever..â

And folks â thatâs how it startedâ¦.with this big bully waking me up.

Since then he pops in almost any time he wants and starts giving me lectures and tells me to take notes. âMiss Bea likes thisâ and âMama like thatâ and âoh here are where the craisins are storedâ¦..â and on and on he goes. Like he expects me to take notes or something?â

Why he even claims my new fleece is for his darlinâ Miss Bea and how I should make it smell like me and not chew on it. âScuse me but it is MY fleece blankie. If his Miss Bea wants fleece let her have her mama give her someâ¦

Anywayâ¦.enough of this âforumâ stuff. I got important stuff to do like blankies to chew on and plastic cups to toss in the air and a few dead bunny flops too. So over and out and end of transmission and all that good stuffâ¦.maybe now I can get a decent nap in without hearing all about this Miss Bea and Mama.

Ohâ¦before I goâ¦Iâm still trying to figure outâ¦.what the heck is a week? Cause supposedly this is going to happen in 2 weeksâ¦. Whateverâ¦.Iâm going back to being an alpha bun nowâ¦.especially since the big bully just left. I canât figure out thoughâ¦why did he binky on his way out?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Zeus! I think you're sweet and adorable  May I kiss you on the nose and rub your big ears?


----------



## polly (Feb 9, 2008)

Love your ears Zeus. I'm sure you will love your new mama. You are one lucky bun


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Zeus you are going to a home where you will be loved.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 9, 2008)

Yo Zeus!!!! Welcome to the forum. I can already tell you are going to be loved a lot here.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome "home" Zeus!
We can't wait to see you with your new mom.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2008)

:happyrabbit:


----------



## TeenyBoy (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello Zeus...my name's Teeny...

I'm a big ol' baby buck...but my mama tells me I'm going to be really really big when I'm done growing!

Anyway...I was named after that big giant black buck that keeps nippin' ya and bullyin' ya around...hehe!! My mama loves him and his mama and all the bunnies where they live, somewhere called Lionhead Land. Mama says lionheads are really smallish buns that are really foofy and poofy. 

So, are you excited about your new home? I can't tell ya how much you're gonna love Miss Peggy (your new mama)...she's so wonderful...she's done so much to help Mama know what to do with me (her and some nice lady named Cathy). Mama says she's her bestest buddy! 

I can't wait to see more pictures of you...you look like you could compete with Fiver Bunny with those confus-ed ears of yours...but I don't mean that to make fun of them...I think they're really neat!! Mine kinda sorta do that, too...one always seems to wanna fall down next to my body...and I'm not sure why. I think 'cuz they're so heavy and big!

Two weeks...I must ask Mama what those are, too...hmm...

Anyway, bunny nosey sniffs from here in Rosie Zooland!! 

Mr. Teeny


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 10, 2008)

I got an update today from Wendy and I'm getting so excited. Here is what she said...

Howdy! While I forgot my camera today (but amshooting for tomorrow!!)one of the volunteers and I cleaned a lot of cages today and did some bunny-updating. We did a few grooms, and Zeus was definitely in need of a brushing! He and a couple others are sheddingtons as the weather hasreally warmed up in the last week. Lisa used thefurminator and I finished him up with a slicker brush.LOL, I had to clean up his"blankie" too! It was nearly white instead ofnavy.Afterwards he was a good boy and stood still for a nail trim (well, mostly) andpancaked for a lot of head rubs. Once he realized he wasn't able to sneakaway, he settled in for some attention! I'll see if Lisa has uploaded her photos from today as I know she took a few of him post-grooming. I'll send them your way as soonas I have them!
~ Wendy

I'm crying here - it was so good to hear about his day and how he was acting. The more I read about him and think about him - the more he reminds me of how Tiny was after he'd lived with us for about 3 or 4 months. 

When we first got him - he cringed away from our hands. All he knew about hands was they grabbed him out of his cage sometimes and they put food into his cage. For the first three or four months we had him, I would lay on the floor reading books for up to 3 or 4 hours per day (stay at home wife/mom) letting him get used to having me around. That was how he learned to trust me and let me pet him.

I haven't cried yet today about Tiny. Oh - tears have come to my eyes - and I do miss him more than I believed possible. But...finally....the thought of having Zeus move here is starting to help - starting to ease the pain a bit. I think Zeus is already starting to create his own space in my heart - even from a distance.

For those who are wondering - here is some of the past information I had about Zeus..I originally posted it in his introductory thread....

[line]
Normally I will not share private messages with the forum - but I think Ivory will be ok with this. This is some of what she said about Zeus in various PMs back and forth as we discussed him....and then at the end - I'll put in what Wendy (his current caretaker) had to say...

[line]I did want to say about Zeus:

He definitely has the Flemish "head" and ears. But, he isn't quite as big as Tiny (he's big, but not as big as some Flemish.) He's about eleven or twelve pounds, maybe thirteen. So we've wondered if maybe he has a mix in there. But he is a good bunny and has a very Flemmie personality, and was bred by a (irresponsible) breeder. He *did* have a girlfriend for a while, but she passed away.

Personally I'm excited about the whole thing. I think it's great that Zeus would be adopted and that someone is truly sincere about getting him. I am also hoping that this does indeed work out.

I'm going to see if I can find anymore pictures of him hanging around. And I will let you know. I admit I'm really anticipating this, lol.

[line]
We have a yes from Wendy.

Some notes on Zeus that she said:

He is pretty mellow, and laid-back, but he can be very "alpha male". Since his girlfriend died (Hershey) he became less affectionate- it may take another woman and individual attention to bring out that personality. Whenever *I've* petted him he's been good, but he can be so-so about things. I haven't seen it, but others have.

I personally think that he will come around, particularly with a doe around. He may be like Erik- really really enjoys petting and rubbing but isn't cuddly.

All this being said: Zeus is a good bunny. I'm not going to say that he's going to be cuddly-sweet-omgomg-lovey-dovey, it may even take months before he's fully affectionate. And, as you know, he isn't Tiny. Perhaps he'll be more like Miss Bea. 

(Peg's note here....oh God...please NOT another Miss Bea. I can only take so many diva buns that win my heart but don't like my attention. He doesn't have to be like Tiny...but may he not be like Miss Bea either... We'll just let him be himself and hope it all works out like I think it will)

If you're willing to accept this, then I don't think that we will have a problem. If you feel that in your heart it's right for you to have Zeus- then the opportunity has presented itself and it can definitely happen. 

[line]
 I think that Zeus will do well with a female (he had a female companion but she passed away). I don't know if he'll really do well with males.

I've never seen an ounce of aggression in his personality. He's VERY laid back. His health is good- his ear mites cleared up a long time ago. He has pretty dark gray eyes and really likes to be petted. He does interact but I won't say that he's an attention hoarder. 

[line]
And now for Wendy's comments...

Hi Peg!

Thanks for inquiring and thinking about Zeus. He is a special bun, and not exactly "desirable" by the average rabbit owner - but those of us whose worlds dive deeply into rabbits can truly appreciate his personality! (Ok...so I find myself wondering - if rabbits were to judge us...would we be "desirable" by the average rabbit? Maybe they have to train us a bit too - know what I mean?)

Yes, sending a blanket or towel would be a great idea. I will grab a fresh one and go ahead and place it in his setup so that he can be "scenting" it.  He likes to chew on everything (his favorite toys are cups to toss), and even when I have draped blankets over his setup he has managed to pull it into his pen and chew it up, so I don't think the type of material will matter too much. Flannel or fleece would probably be best overall as you mentioned, but I'm sure it will have some chew marks when it arrives!

Thanks again - I hope all goes well for you and Zeus, whatever the outcome!

and

Howdy!

Zeus enjoys just about any type of food or treat - bananas, dandelions, you name it! He has a couple rattle-type toys but the little plastic tumbler cups are the ones I see him play with the most. We always send a basket of the hay and pelleted feed that each rabbit has been getting so that they can make the transition easier, and usually a toy or treat (in this case, I'll send the cups). I purchased a scrap of fleece in the craft section of walmart today and gave it to him tonight. He sniffed it and looked at me as if to say "What the heck is this? And why can't I eat it?" Goofy boy.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 10, 2008)

I hope this works - Wendy sent me the link to an album of Zeus' photos...





Peg

edited to add: I think if you click on the photo you can see the whole album? (I can). I need to figure out how to save these to my computer so I can store them on photobucket.....there are even a couple of pictures of his first love....Hershey.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 10, 2008)

Woo hoo - I figured out how to get them saved to my computer - later today I'm going to crop some of my favorites and share them here....

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 10, 2008)

I love this picture! and then when I saw those back feet I really fell in love!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 10, 2008)

and then I saw this nose!!!! and what a cute little face he has! and I think he's learned to do some math problems!!!



_carrots *<*bananas_


----------



## JimD (Feb 10, 2008)

"I can has two earzehs on one side!!"



*

*



:biggrin2:


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 10, 2008)

Okay. I know you have been waiting for this all week and all Peg...

I approve of Zeus. He can stay. I think I'm in love with that rabbit. He just has that look of being irritated by a random presence around him in some pictures. 

ALSO I love your stories about Tiny...I absolutely love them. They make me smile, and I when I see you posted something new in one of the categories about Tiny or now in Messages from Olympus, I get really excited to go see it!

GOOD LUCK, ZEUS. Mission accomplished, we are awaiting your arrival with open arms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tracy


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 10, 2008)

Well - I was able to get up this morning and not bawl my eyes out the first minute I woke up....that's good. I'm making progress. I had on my mind two projects -to come in and finish cropping Tiny's photos and get them uploaded to Walmart.com so they can get printed today.....and to crop some of the new photos of Zeus that are in that album. I really wanted to share them here - but 42 is a lot to share...so I had to cut it down. (41 is ok - right??).

Seriously though - I picked 12 of my favorites and cropped them and here they are. I'm not sure why these 12 in particular call out to me...but they do...


For some reason he reminds me of a dog in this one..



"Oh God....please let me get a home soon....I'll even wash my nose.."



"No ... she said for us to look this way honey..."



"I heard that - I bet you won't repeat it in front of me again.."



"Give you my best side? Well...which one is it?"



"Oh Lord....make the camera go away...."



"Honest...I'm telling you - I didn't do it....I didn't!"



"Ok....NOW I'M MAD..."



"What's a closeup?"



To me - he looks so regal in this picture - with his first lady...



I loved the closeup of his face...



He might look sedate here - but somehow, I think I see mischief in those eyes...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 10, 2008)

I loved how he looks to be thinking about the answers to the most important of questions here.

Also, his eyes look so kind and caring. I could snuggle him forever... if he'd let me LOL!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I loved how he looks to be thinking about the answers to the most important of questions here.
> 
> Also, his eyes look so kind and caring. I could snuggle him forever... if he'd let me LOL!


In that picture - he reminds me of Oberon....and Apollo - a much-beloved flemish giant rabbit that the forum lost suddenly a couple of years ago. 

One of the main reasons I didn't want a white flemish giant was I really loved Apollo (from afar) and didn't think I could handle having a white or black flemmie because of the memories of both Tiny and Apollo. 

BTW - I've had three people tell me that for some reason Zeus reminds them of Yofi - a mischievious look in his eyes or something.....which is funny because I picked up on the same thing. If so...if he is like Yofi - heaven help Lionhead Land....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok - I can't resist adding this photo - look at that tongue...






Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 10, 2008)

LOL! Maybe those looks of thinking of the answers aren't so much that but plotting his first antics when he arrives in Lionhead!


----------



## JimD (Feb 10, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Ok - I can't resist adding this photo - look at that tongue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that, too!


----------



## JimD (Feb 10, 2008)

TinysMom* wrote: *


> To me - he looks so regal in this picture - with his first lady...


Oh my, yes he does!
The background color is very good for them.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 10, 2008)

*:raspberry:*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Ok - I can't resist adding this photo - look at that tongue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ec (Feb 10, 2008)

Aww.... he *definitely* looks mischievous to me. All those little lionheads had better brace themselves! 

:inlove: (me, after seeing Zeus' pictures...)


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 10, 2008)

okay i would like more information about said rabbit right now!

also, when is zeus coming to live with you!?

Tracy


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 10, 2008)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> okay i would like more information about said rabbit right now!
> 
> also, when is zeus coming to live with you!?
> 
> Tracy


Lord willing (and the creeks don't rise)- we will be picking up Zeus on 2/23 (the time has not yet been set). We will be meeting Ivory in the Beaumont, Texas area at a major landmark so we can recognize each other. The drive will be 450 miles one way for us - I forget how far it is for her. 

Zeus is either a flemish or a flemish mix and we're thinking he's ermine because he has brownish eyes if I remember right. We're not sure of his weight but he is on the small side for a flemmie. I'm hoping that the smaller size will keep us from losing him earlier as it seems (to me) like the bigger the flemmie -the younger they die (sometime from heart issues).

I'm not sure what else to tell you - Zeus was at Magic Happens Rabbit Rescue (well - technically he is still there). They are located in Louisiana. He was with them before back in 2006...got adopted out....got returned sometime later (with a girlfriend). The girlfriend passed away after being spayed (but not from being spayed - she was already ill). Since losing his girlfriend he has not been as affectionate as he was before.

I've had more than one PM or email saying to me, "There's something about Zeus that reminds me of Yofi...I think you're going to have quite a handful there.." and I sort of feel that way also. He has the gentleness of a flemish giant but I suspect he has the mischievious nature of a lop....or lionhead.

Let me know if you have any more questions....

Peg


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 10, 2008)

i think he is seriously a beautiful little bunner boy. he looks so cuddly and snuggly. something in his eyes just looks like all he has ever wanted was a happy permanent forever home to call his own. i really hope it all works out, and i hope he learns love again in the form of you, miss bea, and your whole family! poor little guy...he must think she was just taken away. that's just so sad.

i know white rabbits are usually not the wanted ones because they are "boring" (that's what i hear a lot), but i agree with the person in one of your emails that you posted...it takes a real rabbit person to see past the outside and love the personality they've got too!

good luck, safe drive (in advance, like i won't be talking to you before then, haha)!

Tracy


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 10, 2008)

I can see it now...you meet Ivory at a major Texas landmark....you arrive as Ivory is holding Zeus up in the air as the sun is setting....thunderbolts go off..............

OK, maybe that's not the way it will happen.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 10, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I can see it now...you meet Ivory at a major Texas landmark....you arrive as Ivory is holding Zeus up in the air as the sun is setting....thunderbolts go off..............
> 
> OK, maybe that's not the way it will happen.


ROFLOL.....

With my luck - one of the thunderbolts will go off and hit Zin's house.....and of course it will be all my fault!

One of the things I told either Ivory or Wendy is that we will NOT be returning him to them ~ even if he doesn't become a "heart bunny" or if he doesn't bond with Miss Bea. If worst comes to worst...one rabbit will be a bedroom bunny and one will be an office bunny and he'll have a forever home anyway. 

I'm not looking for him to come in here and fill Tiny's shoes....no one could ever do that. But I am looking for him to make footprints of his own on our hearts....and in our lives. That's honestly all I ask for...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 10, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I can see it now...you meet Ivory at a major Texas landmark....you arrive as Ivory is holding Zeus up in the air as the sun is setting....thunderbolts go off..............
> 
> OK, maybe that's not the way it will happen.


I meant to add - I'd looked at another rabbit in Florida too - but Art refused to drive to Florida and the rabbit was afraid of dogs and we have Lady....

I really feel though that Zeus was meant to be for us...and that somehow or another...Tiny picked him out for us and is going to be snickering up there in bunny heaven at his antics (and going, "Wow...mom is really missing me now - I'd never do a thing like that to her.....").


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 10, 2008)

Haha...yeah, Zeus will definitaly send you a couple of unanticipated thunderbolts. Don't they all. I hope that this special bunny that Tiny is sending to you will help to heal your heart.

{{HUGS}} Patti


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 11, 2008)

I really think this is totally meant to be. I bet that boy is gonna steal your heart. He sounds like such a cool rabbit, I'm jealous. The pics of him are just wonderful! He has such control of them ears:shock:.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been going back and forth on what to share....how much to share ... how crazy y'all will think me to be. But I guess I'm going to go ahead and share some things...and if I'm crazy...so be it. 

One of my favorite rabbits on this forum - ever since he was first on here - was Bassetluv's Raphael. I remember when she found out he had health issues and I followed her postings about him and his health as it went up and down and as she faced whether to make the hardest choice (as many call it "the final act of love"). The day that he finally left us - I gathered Tiny close in my arms and bawled in his fur. It was one of the few times that he let me actually HOLD him the way I needed to hold him without fussing at me. I think he knew my heart was breaking. Di and I have talked a lot since before I lost Ginger and even after she lost Raph. 

In fact, the two forum bunnies that influened my life the most in the beginning - were both Raph and Apollo. Apollo was a white flemish giant and when Tiny died, I'd said I couldn't handle a white or a black buck - and it was partly because of him.

Last night I had a dream. Here is how I wrote about it to Di (Bassetluv)...
[line]

 I've had more than one person tell me privately that they look at Zeus and can't help but think of Yofi and that Zeus is gonna bring a lot of joy to my life like Yofi brings to yours.

The funny thing is - last night I was dreaming and in my dream - Raph and Tiny were sitting and talking (pre sending me Zeus) and Raph was saying, "Tiny...you really gotta send your mom someone who is funny and will make her laugh. Take a look at Yofi and I'll help you find someone like him...". Then the dream ended. 

Today I wake up and find 3 different people telling me that Zeus reminds me them of Yofi...

Heaven help us....

:biggrin2:

Seriously though, I somehow have this feeling - that as much as I loved Raph (he was one of the first forum bunnies I became attached to) - he somehow helped Tiny pick Zeus for me.

I just had to let you know.

Peg

[line]
The funny thing is....she felt the same way - that somehow Raph had something to do with helping Tiny send me Zeus. 

But the kicker?

We're picking up Zeus on Raph's birthday....

[line]
All I can say is....if Zeus has a personality anything like Yofi's (which I suspect he does the more I look at his photos...

HEAVEN HELP US ALL!!!

(And never open this blog while drinking or eating...).

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 11, 2008)

That is really something, Peg, and no, I don't think you're crazy, sheesh. Great story. Picking up Zeus on Raph's b-day though:shock:? Little strange, yet, makes sense. Thanks for sharing!

And, yes, I have a feeling you best not read this blog while eating or drinking for sure!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2008)

I just keep thinking about Zeus and those cute little dark eyes, his big ole feets and of course that floppy ear vs. the straight up! 

If his personality is anything like his looks.... I think we might have to go help peg now and then..... she will probably need a break! LOL!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking forward to reading about his antics, more now than ever! I can't wait to enjoy a rabbit with Yofi's personality put down in your stories, Peg. I've always greatly enjoyed them , and I really miss having Tiny here. Glad he still sends you stories from the Bridge*. :hug:


TinysMom wrote: *


> All I can say is....if Zeus has a personality anything like Yofi's (which I suspect he does the more I look at his photos...
> 
> HEAVEN HELP US ALL!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 12, 2008)

I paid the last of Zeus' adoption fee tonight - so he's ours ... now it is a matter of picking him up. I long to hold him in my arms...or sit beside him on the floor.

The last few days I've had the strangest feelings at times - almost like Tiny was beside me. I especially feel this if I'm drifting off to sleep or almost awake in the morning. Miss Bea came over to me the other day and nudged me for a pet...just like Tiny always used to do (and she'd never do). I was in shock. 

I still ache for Tiny....I'm just not as devastated as I was. I want him here - and I almost started googling for a big black stuffed rabbit to put on my bed and just hold when times get tough and I want to cry into Tiny's fur. It wouldn't be the same thing...but it would be something.

Anyway - I'm dying for Zeus to get here....I'm going to make sure the camera battery is charged when we first get him so I can take lots of pictures. 

Peg


----------



## Zeus (Feb 12, 2008)

Yo Peoplez...

The big black bully is back again...he says I'm supposed to send this to you....

He sez that people and forumz need lots of pictures and since Wendy took pictures this last weekend for my new woman (OUCH...well...a mom is a woman...and he says I'm getting a woman along with the deal)...













Oh - and I have a hobby I'm supposed to show you (Miss Bea and I have the same hobby??)





(The bully says another picture is going here of Miss Bea??)






And he says finally .... to show you the fun-loving side of me...






HEY - WHO TOOK THAT? 

NOBODY WAS LOOKING....

We'd just had a bit too much pedialyte...

YOU .... YOU....YOU bully....you may be a hologram but I can still kick your <censored>

TRANSMISSION OVER!


----------



## myLoki (Feb 13, 2008)

*Zeus! You're an adorable little rabbit god! Can't wait for your next message!


t.


Zeus wrote: *


>


----------



## Loki (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Zeus! Loki here... just wanted to let you know I got your back. Lionhead does can be a hand full. Believe me! Us rabbit gods have to stick together!:highfive:


Loki


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, someone has loads of character!:shock:

Love this one!

Come near me? I kill ya.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2008)

What a DOLL!

Look at those pictures LOL!


----------



## Ivory (Feb 13, 2008)

IT'S ZORRO! OMG! IT'S ZORRO ON TOP OF ZEUS!

*is filled with love*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2008)

You had Zorro for a day or two didn't you???



They think they're good - watch dis!!!


----------



## Ivory (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL I had Zorro for two weeks. He was my first foster.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2008)

I read Zorro's description and I was SOOOO tempted to adopt him too....didn't know where I'd put him (I also like Isabella).

I think Art would shoot me if I adopted more.....I have been thinking about trying to get him to agree to Isabella too - but I have to face the fact that if nothing else - we can't afford her adoption fee right now....

But Zorro looks so cute too....and his personality....wow...

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2008)

Did you see your bunny is trying to show up the rockettes?


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 13, 2008)

It warms my heart to read this thread. I am glad you found a bun that brings you comfort. He looks like a great bunny:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Did you see your bunny is trying to show up the rockettes?


I see that....boy....he really thinks he's something.....doesn't he?

I can hardly wait to hold him again. This house feels so empty without a flemish giant in it....

Peg


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 14, 2008)

*Can ya'll like meet somewhere OTHER than 5 minutes from my house? When ya'll go holdin up the sacred rabbit up in the air.. I don't want my domicile destroyed from thunderbolts shooting out his royal rear...

TinysMom wrote: *


> With my luck - one of the thunderbolts will go off and hit Zin's house.....and of course it will be all my fault!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 14, 2008)

*And I thought my mind worked in weird ways... Bo goes comparing one of mine to Stewie.. then I see this..

LOL


Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> You had Zorro for a day or two didn't you???
> 
> 
> 
> They think they're good - watch dis!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey! that little one does look like Stewie! (of course my daughter said he looks like Winnie the Pooh.)

Does it NOT look like Zeus is doing the line kick???? hmmmmmmm??? 

Yeah, just what I thought........ 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 17, 2008)

> This pic of Zeus is adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 21, 2008)

okay where is zeus! t-minus how much longer peg???!!!

Tracy


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 21, 2008)

If all goes well with traffic, etc - we're a bit under 50 hours from having Zeus. Of course, then we'll have a 7 hour drive home too. 

We'll be leaving about 5 am on Saturday morning to go pick up Zeus. Its gonna be a long drive there (450 miles) and a long drive home - and I HATE car rides. 

I have mixed feelings right now about Zeus. I want him - please don't take that wrong. Thinking about him....preparing for him....has helped the days go by and helped me to not grieve so much.

However, its hard to think that he's gonna be in here....in what I'd been halfway calling, "Tiny's Office". Its hard to think of him maybe grooming Miss Bea (who is DESPERATE for attention). 

Still yet - Tiny would be so upset to think I was upset. I work as a customer service representative from home and if I would have an angry customer - he'd come over to me and start giving me kisses and nuzzling my feet. Sometimes he'd even nip (a tiny bit) to get my attention and say, "Hey mom....I'm here for you..".

Tiny would not want me to be alone. I don't think he'd want Miss Bea to be alone.

So it looks like in two days we go get Zeus....and let him come into our lives and bring whatever he has to bring (God help us all) and help him create his own space in our family. 

I say all that to say....I'm nervous. I'm sort of a nervous wreck right now.....

Oh well - off to clean cages in here.....so it will be nice when he gets here (and make sure stuff is bunny proofed).

Peg


----------



## JimD (Feb 21, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 21, 2008)

make sure to bring your camera! :hug:take a nice bubble bath or drink some wine or eat some chocolate (or all of the above)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 21, 2008)

He's going to steal your heart and I think that is part of your fear, peg. You don't want to give that part of your heart to anyone else. Thing is, you aren't. Tiny always will have that spot, but maybe a little bit of a spot next to his - will be Zeus'!

I believe with all my heart that Ms. Bea and you need him. I know that I've told you before but I really really feel something special from Zeus.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 21, 2008)

Zeus is one lucky bunny!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 22, 2008)

We'll know tomorrow whether or not it will work this weekend...I guess there are some weather issues going on....

Keep your fingers and toes crossed...etc.

Peg


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 22, 2008)

*Is crossintg everythung powsib;e but it's haed to typew* 

Seriously, I hope it works out for you :rose:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's hoping Zeus and Yofi have mischief contests!!! :dude: travel safe.

Can't wait for his homecoming conversations and pics.

:mrsthumper::bambiandthumper


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, I need a Yofi fix! 

and I'll be needing Zeus fixes too!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 22, 2008)

I just posted this a bit ago in the "It's a Go" thread I put in the main forum.....

[line]Oh....I suspect I'm in SO MUCH trouble....

Zin called while I was in Walmart getting bananas (I hope he likes them - I forgot carrots). I jokingly said I was thinking of going to the Easter section to find a pair of rabbit ears to wear when I meet him. I couldn't find any.

She was in Walmart at the same time.....guess what she DID find...

We also talked about getting him a hat or something - and I joked I ought to get him a hat that said, "My mom went to Beaumont, TX and all she got me was this d--n hat"....

Oh..and I also mentioned that I ought to get him a bowtie..

Fortunately, I couldn't afford those things - but heaven only knows what Zeus (and I) will be wearing when you see photos of us...

Peg

[line]
I can't help but think.....Zeus is going to sleep tonight in his cage (unless Ivory has him already) and he has no idea how his life is going to change....

Then again - the more I read the exploits of Yofi - I am not sure I have any idea how MY life is gonna change too!


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 22, 2008)

Have a safe drive tomorrow Peg!! Lots of pictures please and remember that nobun will ever replace Tiny, but Zeus will bring you a whole new world of love <3

Tracy

:goodluck

And for good measure, only because this is my favorite smiley ever: anic:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm copying and pasting this from the "Zeus has arrived" thread...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=33392&forum_id=1

I cropped these so I am hoping they won't be too big for the forum - I hated to make them small so you had to click on them....

Sorry they're in such a mixed up order....but right now - I'm tired..





I actually did a close up on this of just Zeus and I - but I love the picture of Emily and her boyfriend here....and seeing them smile as they watch Zeus and I really made me feel good when I saw this photo...






Zeus isn't sure how he feels about his new digs for the trip home....he wants to check things out...





I wish we'd gotten more of Emily's boyfriend here....but I love this photo of Emily... Last night I realized I didn't have a thank you card for her - so I made one from one of Tiny's photos and explained in it that Tiny was one in a million - but so was Zeus - and I was so thankful for her help in getting him to us.





It's always nice to know that one kid (Robin) won't be jealous of the new baby....





This is the close up of the shot up above...





I just can't resist all these photos - sorry the thread is so picture heavy....and I HATE myself in pictures too and never share pictures (usually) if I'm in them...





This is how Zeus traveled to us from Emily....and I almost brought a carrier that size but I was worried it wouldnt' be big enough. When I went to get a medium sized carrier - they were out of stock - and the large ones were above my price range. 

While we were driving in Houston traffic, I wished I'd had the better carrier and made a mental note to budget for one before Zeus has to visit a vet or something...





I was so excited to see my boy coming....even though when Emily took him out of her car - I don't think I really felt like he was "mine" yet...





Zeus is thinking about his accomodations...did he get upgraded to first class? Hmm...





I know I have a lot of pictures of me holding Zeus - but the fact is - when we'd go to hold Tiny - he'd bite and claw. That was the only "bad" thing about him...we could only hold him for about 30 seconds before he fought - and we'd have to use one hand to hold his head down. I think it was because when we got him - he'd only been picked up and held for getting checked to see if he was show quality or not and I remember thinking the breeder seemed "rough" with his rabbits. 

Zeus....well...he's not totally a snuggle bunny but I don't have to worry about bites...so far!





One of the things Zin remarked on was the size of Zeus' nose....I just love the look of his flemish head....and his nose. 






Do I gotta put him down for the ride home?





He is starting to get a bit nervous here - so I'm holding him down a bit to calm him before putting him down.





Ah....we get to see Zin....who didn't want to be in the photos....





I had to take a picture of him for Auntie Rosie and send to her email addy. I love the look on his face...





Craisin? You're offering me a craisin? (hint: he didn't take it - probably a bit too stressed)





This was before I held him - I think it was starting to become real that he was "mine"....I was about in tears (or in tears - not sure now). It was at the point that I uncrated him from his kennel that I realized....I could love both him and Tiny - and it would be ok.





I suspect there's gonna be a lot of this going on in the future...





I'm sorry - I just can't get over how much he let me hold him....





Giving his new mom "the butt" for the first time....





Hey - you mean I can get out of here and stretch my legs?





I don't know....this place smells different...






Peg

[line]
and now for a special preview for those who read the blog...his first meeting with Miss Bea....(you will see I broke it up pretty quickly)....

Miss Bea doesn't get the idea of a "G" rated flick...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2008)

I am telling you, that rabbit looks like you, Peg!!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I am telling you, that rabbit looks like you, Peg!!


You saying we BOTH have big noses?

I resemble that remark.....


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 24, 2008)

i *THOUGHT* i heard a sigh of relief coming from a big black bunny at the rainbow bridge last night...sounded like he was thrilled that his mommy finally is finding love with another, and realizes that there is plenty of love and caring to go around <3

Tracy


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

There are three more chapters to be written in Tiny's Rainbow Bridge story....at the end - he goes off a binkies with a special friend (won't share that here now - those who know - please don't share).....because he knows that now his mama has a bunny to take care of her again...

Peg


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 24, 2008)

i can't even wait. i totally hope zeus and miss bea hit it off real well too, because we all know miss bea could use a little lovin' back in her life too!

Tracy


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm about to work on the office and getting Zeus moved in here but I want to share some of the last few minutes...

I went out and sat beside him on the floor. I held my hand out towards him to let him sniff it and see his reaction. Had he cringed or something - I would have pulled it back and just sat there and talked to him. He looked at it - sniffed it - and lowered his head for grooming.

I didn't cry - I think I'm cried out right now.....but I was so happy. 

I reached over and petted him and tried to figure out how he likes to be groomed. I'm still not sure how he likes to be petted and stuff - but I tried different things and while he wasn't upset by any - I think he was waiting to see what I would do. I finally pulled my hand away and he was like, "Is that it?" So I petted him some more. Finally, he seemed like he was ready to let me stop - and I stopped. Once again I put my hand in front of him and he looked at it and just laid down facing sideways from me....so he could see me - but wasn't right in front of me.

After a bit I came back into the office and a few minutes ago he just came down the hallway towards the office. He saw me and looked and took off back into the living room.

So that has been our first real "interaction" this morning. So far...so good in my mind...hope he feels the same way.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2008)

*No lol! (I posted something similar in the trip thread LOL)*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am telling you, that rabbit looks like you, Peg!!
> ...


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 24, 2008)

Not that I'm a bunny expert but it sounds like he is kinda testing you to see what kind of a human slave you will be to him. You groomed him, so he can see he can trust you and you trust him...now he seems to be saying "are you gonna catch me and stick me in a cage if i do....THIS?!"

Tracy


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm in agreement with Tracy about hearing Tiny sigh from relief.

Seriously Peg, it's heartwarming to read your blog. There is nothing wrong with loving another bunny. It just proves how much you learned from Tiny and how much you cherished your moments with him.

Zeus is a gorgeous bun and I love the pictures of you holding him :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

Somehow - I suspect I'm in for more than I ever imagined.....and I'm ok with that.

Just brought Zeus into the office...let's just say Miss Bea wants to be the dominant one. She's now in her cage with the door shut (something she's not used to) and she's trying to figure out how to open the door again since I use a different clip now. She's pretty much not happy with me.

Zeus explored a bit more - then without having Miss Bea around to irritate and try to mount him (he really really wanted her to groom him) - he took off for the living room again. I'm betting I'm going to see him near the rabbitry gate if I go outt here.

He did flick me off on his way down the hall....

::::sigh::::

I hate the thought of caging him although I'm gonna have to. When I caged Miss Bea and Tiny in a pen...Tiny actually stood on his hind legs for about an hour (off and on) and shook the NIC cubes to shake it apart. He did not want to be separated from me.

I suspect if Zeus shakes them - it will be because he wants to go back to the living room or something.

Dang....he's a handful - but already I'm falling in love with him....and I want to hold him so bad - but I want him to trust me more first.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww

He's definitely got a mind of his own doesn't he? Poor Miss Bea! she'll get over it soon tho!

I can't wait to see more photos and such! 

He's probably just in heaven getting to run free so much! My rabbits hardly go anywhere other than their room and maybe the livingroom (of course Clover ventured out more!)- sounds like Zeus is pretty nosey! 

I wish I was a fly on the wall to watch him and I wish I could read his little mind! He probably can't believe his luck! women and room with lots of human slave care!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

His NIC pen is gonna be 3 X 3 and he's gonna get about 4 or more hours of run time per day....

That should work - shouldn't it? I think it will work fine...

Peg


----------



## JimD (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Peg!

What an adventure you've had!!!

I think thing will work out just fine, too.

Tootsies NIC pen is 3X3 and she's very happy in it. She doesn't get as much run time as you're planning for Zeus.
Her run time consists of running up and down the "aisles" until she's peed in front of everybunnie elses pen....and then she goes back to her pen and hangs out.



:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:.....my face hurts now:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

Zeus is in my office now.....and the door is shut so he has to stay in here. Miss Bea is in her cage.

He's been drinking a lot from his water but he's still a bit jumpy if I move. He likes to sit and stare at me and many times he not only wiggles his nose but moves his mouth as if he's silently talking to himself....

Well - he just was exploring and came over and nudged me andt hen took off running as soon as I went to pet him.

CRUD - now he's no top of Cassonova's NIC pen - it is 1 panel high and has a cover on it.....ah...now he's back down....and watching me again.

Oh well - I'm going to get back to working on the room and getting Cordelia moved out of what will become his pen so he can have the biggest pen in here....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

I forgot to add - he will let me pick him up if I need to - but he doesn't seem to care for Art messing with him at all....

Hmm....should be interesting..

Peg


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 24, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


>



I must admit, there aren't many pictures I see that cause me to have tears of happiness, but these ones absolutely did. I've been waiting to see this (re)union, and would love to have been there in person...the love that comes from these photos is just so wonderful.  Zeus looks so happy, even through his trepidation (new sights, sounds, faces). I think he knew that he was finally going home, with _his_ mom.

LOL...the pics of Miss Bea with Zeus reminds me of Raph and Scooby. Scoobs wasn't neutered when I got him, and well...he found Raph to be quite physically appealing...especially his head, just as Miss Bea apparently did with Zeus. Only Raph wasn't quite so patient, and when Scooby tried once to often to 'share his love', well...his scheduled neuter at the vet's almost became a home neuter, compliments of a very 'doesexual' Raphael. :shock:

Oh and Peg, as for the height of the X-pen...I have some NIC panels around the front of Yofi and Anna's cage, and while Anna never attempts to scale them - they are two panels high - Yofi clears them with the grace of an Olympic equestrian. Two panels high are nothing to him, and he absolutely hates being caged at all (however, if I want to continue living in my house without it becoming reverted to Yofi decor, the cage is a must when I'm not around).

I suspect you won't have many problems at all bonding Zeus and Miss Bea, if they were able to get along as well as they did when you first put them together. Miss Bea might have been amorous/dominant, but no fighting is a great sign. I'm so glad to hear that all went well, and most importantly, that 


ZEUS HAS FOUND HIS WAY HOME, AT LAST :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> He likes to sit and stare at me and many times he not only wiggles his nose but moves his mouth as if he's silently talking to himself....



Tony does this ALL the time. When he manages to escape the play area, he'll sit in the middle of the room doing that until I find him. Then I have to like call to him or scoot him back in the play area. 

It's hilarious when they "mutter" is what I call it.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

You will need to click on the photos to see them more clearly...

























and finally...

I wasn't that bad - can't I come out to play?





Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

For some reason his eyes are coming out red (from the flash) even though I tried to take out the red eye effect. Sorry - his eyes are really much prettier.

I now have five bunnies mad at me...


Miss Bea - she was caged and now I've penned Zeus so she can't kick his rear after mounting him
Zeus - how dare I pen a god?
George - I had to put a BUCK next to him? He was in love with both Cordelia and his sister and had hoped for a trio someday once they all were neutered...
Cordelia - she got moved away from George? Oh well - at least she has Cassnova - but her pen was BIGGER before...
Cassanova - he had to move.....
Oh - and Sport is wondering why Zeus can't come lay down next to her again - she thought he was cute - even if she was ignoring him.

I'm doing a great job on my first day as a new bunny mom to Zeus...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

I wanted to add that Zeus' pen got swept out - but its gonna get mopped (the tarp) during his next playtime out of the pen.

Miss Bea was really upset to be locked up so I had to pen him so she could be free again for a bit...

Peg

Edited to put in Zeus' name instead of George's...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2008)

That last photo is pitiful! "Mama you ruined all da bunny's fun!"


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

Well - this is from a couple of hours ago...


----------



## naturestee (Feb 24, 2008)

His facial expressions look so much like Oberon's. How big is he? Looks like he's maybe around the same size as Tiny?

And when is he moving up here?:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS! He pulled the "I'm just scratching my ear - then slide closer to the girl" move!!! 

I'm so glad they are getting along ok


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> His facial expressions look so much like Oberon's. How big is he? Looks like he's maybe around the same size as Tiny?
> 
> And when is he moving up here?:biggrin2:


I hope to take him to the vet either tomorrow or Tuesday to get a weight on him. Ivory thought he was about 13 pounds....and Tiny's weight at the vet's that last time was 13 pounds and 3 ounces.

Moving up there? NEVER EVER EVER EVER.

In less than 24 hours of having him here - I'm already attached to him. Sorry...

He does remind me of Oberon too - not sure why. Then again - Oberon reminded me of Apollo who was also one of my favorite flemmies...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2008)

I suspect we're starting to see Zeus' true colors.....hmmm.....yep.....life will be interesting.

So far he's been pretty quiet....sleeping (I swear - I think he was PLOTTING his next moves).

I decided to let him out to play and after Miss Bea chased him around a few times (boy was she NOT happy)...we put her in his pen to let him play.

He wasn't out even five minutes when he....well...let me back up a bit.

Today I rearranged the cages. George and Gracie are still where theywere - then Milina went back in the rabbitry - and I moved Cassanova into Milina's cage and put Cordelia in Cassanova's cage. This way I had a row of boy/girl/boy/girl and Zeus couldn't get to Cassanova along the side of his cage to pee at it. (Tiny liked to pee right at the end of Cassanova's cage). George & Gracie both have two NIC panel high cages - and Cass and Cordelia have 1 NIC panel high cages (with covers).

So what does he do?

He jumps on top of Cordelia's cage - goes over to stand on Cass's cage...

and deliberately sat on the part of the cage above Cassanova...


and 

[align=center]*PEED.

A lot.
*
[align=left]As I was typing this - he followed Robin out into the living room - the next thing I heard was, "Get out of the rabbitry" as Art went after him.....


Yep.....I suspect we should change his name to "Yofi the Second"....

Peg
*

*[/align][/align]


----------



## Zeus (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh come on everyone....let's get the facts straight.

Mom let me out of my pen. I was bored. I've been locked up in that stupid office forever....everyone knows that the living room is where the real living takes place.

Dad was blocking my way by standing in the doorway. As I said...I was bored. My litterbox was in my pen and suddenly I got an urge to relieve myself.

Everyone knows you don't pee on a girl....but bucks are fair game...

So I went to the bathroom....big deal.

Mom paid attention to me afterwards...and then I followed Robin out to the living room....

I can't help it if all the pretty does were calling me to the rabbitry. What was I supposed to do? After all - I had my choice between a bunch of friendly does and the witch back in the office. 

I did what ANY self-respecting buck would do. I jumped in.

And the next time that "DAD" person with the deep voice holds me like a baby as he carries me - I'm gonna....well...I'll save that for later.

Now - do we have the facts straight?

GOOD.

By the way - it was nice of you humans to name a god after me before I was born. I appreciate it. 

Now go away.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness! he's already showing his Yofiness! That is too funny! somehow tho, I can actually see him doing that!


See, I have Zeus pegged this way (I know this sounds crazy but I can almost see his personality in his pictures!):

1. So sweet and gentle to look at when he's resting and quiet. So nice and lovey when he wants his ears rubbed and attention (which he'll want a lot)

and then...... 

2. All Hell breaks loose when he wakes up, finds his energy (recharged!)and decides he's got to entertain himself.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2008)

Aw......Zeus looked so sweet and innocent this morning when I walked into the office....why how could anything this sweet cause any trouble?













I mean - other than sleeping in his litter box and pooping on the floor...he's a sweetie - right?


So explain this???





We put a temporary cover on George's cage so that Zeus wouldn't jump in there...

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 25, 2008)

I've got him down pretty well I think! :roflmao:He is going to keep you young, girlfriend! (or drive you batty...... )


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2008)

Well - I didn't add this....I probably should have.

Last night when I turned off my light and left the office...Zeus was sleeping.

I walked back in about 5 or 10 minutes later - and he was standing on his hind legs and I think he was trying to scale the pen into George's cage...that's why we put the temporary cover on George's cage.

So we put the pen cover back on....I walk out - a few minutes later I sneak back and Zeus is trying to figure out how to get out of his pen....

I think I better buy stock in the company that makes NIC panels...cause I'm gonna need a ton of them.

I'm dying to take him outside later this afternoon and watch him play...

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 25, 2008)

:laughsmiley:He was just trying to come tell you that George was being bad... He wasn't trying to escape and pee on anyone or anything! Goodness!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> :laughsmiley:He was just trying to come tell you that George was being bad... He wasn't trying to escape and pee on anyone or anything! Goodness!


But of course....

Oh is he ever a character. Apparently he doesn't know when I can see him when I walk down the hall.....like how good my vision is?

We were out running errands and he must've heard the front door open.

As I'm walking down the hall towards the room - I first seem him standing on his hind legs looking out the pen.

However, as I hit the door (about a 6' or 8' hall at most?)....he's in his litterbox - batting his eyelashes as he appears to be just waking up....

Bo...what DID you get me into?

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm also uploading a short video...click on the first photo to see them all in a slideshow...














































Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2008)

His first day playing outside....

I can't get over how much more active he is than Tiny was....

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 25, 2008)

he's so cute :biggrin2:and I can't help but giggle at his ear flopping around the side of his head


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 25, 2008)

85 degrees! Too hot for me.

We are sitting at 32* F which is comfortable for me.  Well it could be a touch warmer though.

I'm glad your Nikon is taking good pictures now. I can't believe how white Zeus is.


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 25, 2008)

Zeus is SOOOO adorable!!! He is such a pure white color. His ears crack me up. He will now be added to my bunny napping list officially. I don't know how I am supposed to house all these bunnies...

Tracy


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 26, 2008)

Aww, Peg, I loved that vid! I need more. He's so adorable.


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 26, 2008)

I wouldn't mind getting the butt all day from this lil guy :inlove:


----------



## Ivory (Feb 26, 2008)

Peg, I'm so glad that you're enjoying Zeus and that he is making your life brighter. That's why I brought him to you- I knew that he'd bring you so much joy and help you with your grief.

I hope that things continue to go so well!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2008)

:whistling


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, I am now officially in the doghouse with both Miss Bea and Zeus.

She's mad at me 'cause she got locked up so he could have some play time. Tough goings cookie....he gets time out too you know....so I'm really NOT that upset.

He's upset at me cause I had the audacity to HOLD HIM IN MY LAP. HOW DARE I? Don't I know that his regalness is beyond being held?

I tried explaining to him that I'm the "big kahuna bunny" and he said he didn't speak Hawaiian. So then I tried to explain I'm the boss and I swear he said something about being a legend in my own mind. 

I tried to brush him and he was NOT happy.

Oh - this lasted all of about 2-3 minutes probably. I'm horrible about asserting my authority over flemish giants...not that I'm afraid of them - they just know how to wrap me around their paws by using their eyes or something to mesmerize me. (I have no problems bossing around lionheads and treating them and stuff). But put me with a flemish and I melt like a puddle...sheesh I'm bad.

Anyway - after I let him go he sat about 2 feet from me and turned his back to me and groomed himself. Then he decided to turn towards me (probably to watch what I was doing) and let me pet him....several times. I think he said I could pet him as long as it was on HIS terms.

As soon as I got up off the floor - he went right back in his pen (I had opened the door).....and stayed there.

So now Miss Bea has come out of her cage - flicked me off a few times - chinned things - and gone back to her cage to ignore me - and he's back in his cage to ignore me.

Boy...am I ever in trouble.

Oh - and Art said the reason Zeus didn't understand what I was trying to say about being the boss was because I wasn't wearing the rabbit ears....

Hmmm.....

I wonder if they would make a difference?

Peg


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 26, 2008)

It's all in the ears Peg... I mean seriously, you can't pass for the bigkahuna bunny without your ears


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 26, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> It's all in the ears Peg... I mean seriously, you can't pass for the bigkahuna bunny without your ears


agreed, if you just take a picture of yourself looking stern with the bunny ears on and stick it next to Zeus cage I'll bet he would be a much better behaved bunny :nod


----------



## Zeus (Feb 26, 2008)

*Yo! Zeus here. Finally got mom outta here so I can get on and write. Took her long enough.....

Its not bad here. Still gotta break mom in a bit. She keeps trying to put my poops in my bed. Sheesh...doesn't she know if its round and has hay in it...its my bed and not my toilet? Besides - a toilet needs to be closer to George so I can pee on him.

Let me tell you - this place has some mighty fine does.....mighty fine...yep....I'll say it again. MIGHTY FINE. All a guy has to do is go out in the rabbitry and lower himself into napping position and the gals line up to groom him. You should hear their comments....why...they make a guy pretty proud....even if he is already a god like me.

What comments you say?

Well....

"Hey handsome...with that ear thing you have going...you look rogueish like Hans Solo in Star Wars"

and

"Wow...what soft fur you have...can I cuddle with you?"

and 

"You haven't been groomed yet till I've groomed you.."

Yep - a guy could spend a lifetime in there....if he didn't have to hear the girls squabble over him. I mean - come on - there's enough of me for everyone...

Speaking of everyone....WHY must I share MY ROOM with the wicked witch of the West. Yep - you know who I mean...the diva bun "Miss Bea". The black bully forgot to tell me the rest of her name....just called her "B-----". I'm filling in the blanks with...

Oh....this is a "g" rated forum.

Fine - her new name is WWW for Wicked Witch of the West.

Got it?

Good - now lock her up.

Sheesh - mom opens up my pen so I can come out for a bit (cause SHE is snoozing). So what does SHE do?

SHE decides to start coming in and chinning things.

Fine - I can let her chin things for a bit - 'cause I'll just chin over them.

But then she starts to go for my food bowl.

YOU DON'T MESS WITH A GOD'S FOOD BOWL....NO ONE MESSES WITH MY FOOD BOWL.

SO I chased her. Mom didn't say anying. So SHE keeps coming back....and back...and back.

Why - SHE just thumped at me and then jumped in my bed and nibbled some of my hay.

HOW DARE SHE!

Mom is letting me defend my turf and so SHE takes off whenever I act like I'm gonna charge. (Its sorta funny to see her run - it makes her butt look so fat - I even yelled that at her last time).

Well - I'm outta here - I'm gonna go list WWW for trade in the bunny chat area so I can bring me in a FRIENDLY doe.....

I'd put her in the rescue me area - but I don't think I'd want anyone to take pity on her and adopt her....I'd rather find a way to match her up with another buck.

OOOPS....gotta go - here SHE comes again.

Zeus*


----------



## Zeus (Feb 26, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> It's all in the ears Peg... I mean seriously, you can't pass for the bigkahuna bunny without your ears



*She might as well face it....with me around....she ain't ever gonna pass for the big kahuna bunny...

Ears alone aren't enough to cut it with me around...

I'm a god - and I rule....

Zeus
*


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2008)

I know I take a lot of pictures of Zeus - I don't really share them all here - just crop a few of the better ones and share those.

I think I have more pictures of Zeus in 3 days than I have of Tiny in 3 years...but I think I've learned my lesson.

Zeus is driving me up the wall - he sleeps in his litterbox and he poops anywhere he wants on his floor. My only other option is gonna be to cover his WHOLE floor with litterboxes.

You should've seen him when I put his poops in his litterbox yesterday. I think if rabbits could cry - he would've. Still yet...he went back and slept in the litterbox. It is really his favorite place to be I think.

Contemplating Lord Blumper's blog and if he should be worried..




Making sure I got his eyes as red (although they're not) in case he needs angry pictures later on for Blumper




He refuses to discuss his position on Blumper...uh...Thumper....




He's heard enough discussion.



Don't mess with him..

























I mentioned the fact that I crop photos....well - here is what I cropped out of photos taken at the same time as those first two...





















These two right now have a love/hate relationship. She wants to groom him and he lets her - but then he refuses to groom her and she chases him. She is locked up right now so he can get some playtime alone without her chasing him - but he's moping in his pen even though it is open.

Here is some video from last night....









I am thinking that she's angry at him this morning because they got separated last night (by me - since I wasn't going to be in here) and she was thinking about this scene...

Let's just say Zeus isn't the most faithful...





CAUGHT!!!!





There is nothing like a SCORNED Wicked Witch of the West....uh....I mean .... Miss Bea...





And of course he was SO upset when she left in a huff....





Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh for Pity Sake, Zeus! The cat will not be faithful to you! it's just using you for your bed! errr box!

Miss Bea wants to love him but she's also wanting to hump him.... too funny!


Whatever the case, she's at least not mourning as bad right?


----------



## swanlake (Feb 27, 2008)

I am reading edith hameltons _Mythology_ for english and its funny how similar zeus and the real zeus are. zeus was a BIG player, had kids with a whole bunch of women besides his wife. when she found out, she would get MAD. something bad would always happen to these women...



lol


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2008)

Those who know our kitten's name and Star Trek Enterprise will get this....

Zeus thinks he should be on Enterprise - they should make another episode of him in it.

You see...he has "Faith...of the heart..".

Sorry - bad pun...but I couldn't help it.

Peg

P.S. For those unfamiliar with it - the Enterprise theme song talks about having "Faith of the heart" and our kitten's name is Faith....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

*That's really funny! I love it - he was named so well!*

*(peg's definitely going to kick my butt)*

*swanlake wrote: *


> I am reading edith hameltons _Mythology_ for english and its funny how similar zeus and the real zeus are. zeus was a BIG player, had kids with a whole bunch of women besides his wife. when she found out, she would get MAD. something bad would always happen to these women...
> 
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if I should share this - I really don't want to get flamed - and I would never ever rehome Zeus. I love him. He is nothing at all like Tiny - but I love him anyway.

But I'm worried about him. I keep telling myself he's only been here a few days - that he needs time - that I need time - we all need time.

He doesn't seem happy. He doesn't seem unhappy. He just doesn't seem to enjoy his freedom when I open the pen - its like he's totally unsure of what to do most of the time.

I sit on the floor near him and he watches me and I see the look in his eyes as if he wants to trust me - but he can't do so yet. I pet him and he submits and pancakes down for the pets...but its like he's accepting my dominance - yet not ready for my love. I back off and offer my hand to see if he wants more pets and his eyes say he does - but the rest of him says "not right now".

Miss Bea wants to bond with him (I think) - unless she's simply wanting to prove she's boss - I don't know. He's unhappy when she chases him - he's unhappy when she's locked up so she can't chase him. He accepts her grooming - but I'm not sure how much he likes it. 

He does like to go in the rest of the house and explore - but he doesn't do that often. He seemed to somewhat enjoy his time outside - and he lived outside before I got him - so I'm not sure how much of this is him adjusting to being an indoor bunny.

I'm also not sure if he was attached to Wendy and is missing her - or what.

I want to see him happy. Whether he ever finds a way to love me or not - I simply want to see him happy. I don't care if he and Miss Bea hate each other and he moves into the bedroom or she moves or whatever. We'll work it all out. 

But he's not happy. 

Its like we're dancing but we don't know the steps. No matter what we try - we're not in tune with each other. I don't care about it as much for my sake - as for his. I want to see him happy.

Mind you - I'm not saying he has to spend his days binkying...although that would be nice.

But I'd like to see the shadows leave his eyes...I'd like to see him for what he really is like.

I think I've seen a glimpse of it a couple of times....and it excites me.

Anyway - I've rambled far too long on this. I'm happy Zeus is here - I just wish he was happier about being here.

Peg

P.S. He loves hay I'm learning - Tiny never cared for hay....so while he's not eating as much as I thought he would - he's eating a lot of hay and gets so happy when I bring him fresh hay. I guess at least I'm doing SOMETHING right?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 27, 2008)

I think maybe this is just part of rescuing/adopting a bunny, the reason they were able to find their way to you is because someone else gave them up. In any animal or person that does often mess with trust issues, I think he just needs time. It took Wash a year + before he really trusted me. Just let him adjust and let him know that you're there to take care of him and love him forever, eventually he'll come around.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

Peg, you need to remember he was in a rescue. He probably has issues with trusting people - he had ear problems - people had to treat him for that.

You haven't had him a week yet. Sometimes it takes awhile. He'll be happy. Tony is a bit subdued also. He likes to play and harass Clover and Bo, but he's not like jumping and running all day.... He actually looks really sleepy sometimes when he's wide awake.

Also, Peg, maybe you and Zeus are supposed to teach each other joy. :dunno


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL Great minds think alike tundrakatiebean!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL Great minds think alike tundrakatiebean!


indeed they do! :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I think I knew there might be some trust issues.....for those who don't know the whole story behind Zeus....he went into the shelter April 2006 ~ was adopted for a short period of time ~ had a bondmate ~ they both got returned to the shelter last October I think ~ and she passed away shortly after that.

When he lived in his other home - he was an indoor bunny - at the shelter he was an outdoor bunny (please folks - no criticism - he could've been a "put to sleep" bunny - so outdoors beat that option and he had a pretty decent set up I'm guessing). Also I could be wrong - maybe they were in a shed - I don't know. 

When I got Tiny - it took us 1 and 1/2 month to get to where Zeus and I are today....as far as letting me pet him. With Tiny - the first times I went to pet him or touch him - he flinched. He was afraid - and it was because of the rough handling he got at the breeder's place. 

With Zeus - its different. He's not afraid of being touched. He just looks sad. Tiny looked happy (even if he didn't love me) early on in the relationship. I mean - let's face it - he was in the house - had lots of freedom and free time - as long as he wasn't touched - life was far better than what he'd come from.

Zeus...looks sad and confused. He's been down this road before...been adopted and in a stranger's house. Then he went back to what he knew - the shelter.

I wish there was some way I could express in bunny language that he's staying here - that this is a lifetime commitment on our part. I wish I could help him understand that I love him....that even though we've both loved and lost....I want to love him for who he is....and trust me - he is definitely no Tiny. I'm ok with that.

I am feeling a bit more hopeful though. A few minutes before I started writing this - he woke up from a nap. He was all stretched out and grooming his front paws....and he looked almost happy - and comfortable. Then suddenly - I think something spooked him....and he went back to what I call his "meatloaf" position. I tried to grab the camera but he switched back too quickly to get a picture. 

I do love him....I think I'm going to email Wendy at the shelter to see if he was attached to her or if she has any ideas. 

He's my boy.....so please don't take my comments as saying he's not staying or anything. Its just....I want to find a way to help him adjust. I'm not sure if staying away helps - or if I should sometimes push myself into his life and have him just get used to me. 

I don't have the time and voice to read books to him for hours per day like I did when we got Tiny....so I have to find another option.

Peg


----------



## JimD (Feb 27, 2008)

I may be a little late with this.....

Does Wendy have ANYTHING that was his at the shelter that she could send you?

or

Maybe something of Wendy's would make him feel more comfortable.



Smell is one of the strongest memory triggers.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

Peg, he could sort of be looking for his mate too - if he didn't figure out or even if he just thinks she could be there.

He's going to be fine. I know he will.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2008)

Well - he will risk Miss Bea's wrath to steal her yogurt chip....

He's fast too......

She's really mad too - he steals her yogurt chip AND won't groom her...

Separating them now..

OR NOT....

HE JUST GROOMED HER! It lasted all of two seconds...she's begging him to groom her...

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Zeus is going to come around and once he starts grooming her (OMG he did a bit!) they will bond eventually. Not everybun has love at first sight!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2008)

I was messing with the camera settings and playing with the sepia color setting - when he started grooming her.

It went pretty well for.....a bit. I'm uploading it tonight.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2008)

YAY!

Seriously tho.. If I turned Bo and Clover out - they'd eat each other....


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2008)

Some pictures to come later..

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2008)

This is where I found them when I came in from watching tv....










Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 28, 2008)

I heard back from Wendy.....and I have a video of him looking happy tonight that I'll be uploading in a bit. 

I suspect he and I will be teaching each other about joy....here's Wendy's note...

Zeus always has had a sort of "unhappiness" about him, and more so after Hershey died. I was (and am still) hoping that he can find a bondmate, Mrs. Bea or otherwise, that can make him a happy man again!

Zeusy didn't get a certain amount of pellets, just a filled bowl which he emptied about every other day. He loved all sorts of hay, and was given timothy all day every day, and some alfalfa when available.

For treats we usually give whatever is turned in with a bun, or fruits & veggies leftover from our dinner table.  His favorite fruit that we tried was bananas, and he ate the few veggies we were able to give (romaine, carrots, parsley). As for store-bought treats, the yogurt drops, especially blueberry, was the one he enjoyed most.

Here he was housed in a 3'x6' home-made hutch and he mostly sat in one corner observing the world. Even when Hershey was around, they would sit in the corner and they would watch over the yard and other buns together.  He likes toss toys, but wasn't an overly playful bunny at all. He did enjoy going out into the yard and bounding around, but generally he was a lazy bum. 

I hope this answers most of your questions and concerns, and if anything else comes to mind I will definitely let you know. Some days he's up for petting, and some days he wasn't, it just depended on his mood. He's an odd one!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2008)

I love that video but WOW the end is something! 

Do you think he got too aggressive in his grooming (bit her?) or she just got witchy?

He wanted to groom himself like he had an itch - wonder if he kinda bit her trying to scratch himself y aknow?


----------



## Ivory (Feb 28, 2008)

Mrs. Bea certainly has spunk, LOL.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 28, 2008)

As I share this - Zeus is sleeping in his "bed" (litter box) and his mouth is just a moving - as if he's eating in his dreams.

Miss Bea is about 2 feet away from him - snoozing too. She would probably be in the litterbox with him - but the cat is in there..






Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 28, 2008)

I need to add this - I swept his pen last night- I mopped it a bit yesterday afternoon - but it still has the pee spots. I'm going to mop it again tonight with something a bit better to get them up. 

The poops though are all from about midnight last night till this morning....and he has unpooped carpet he could go on...

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2008)

*I can't breeved woman, you hair gettin' up my nodes!* (Zeus)

1. The cat has a new bed I see.

2. Miss Bea is smitten

3. Zeus is definitely a guy *groom me, feed me, I didn't mean to pee on the floor*

4. I still love him!

Also, Peg, you might have to do what we do with kittens to litterbox train them. CONFINE him to a small area - however he seems quite fine laying in his poos so that might not work either but it is worth a shot.


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 28, 2008)

Peg,I think you will have to consider giving him a litterbox. I think he will fight you to the end before he does his business in his bed :rose:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2008)

You know, I was thinking the same thing earlier. I bet if she gives him another thing he might use it. Either that or he'll have 2 beds!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

This will probably be short - its been a rough day - and I'm wiped out.

Some good things happened....


I learned that Zeus will come to me for bananas, blueberry yogurt chips and fruit loops. However, a carrot is not worth coming to me. Cilantro is ok....if I toss it at him.
I've learned that when he's laying on his side - he's really not dead - he's doing the dead bunny flop - even if Miss Bea is sitting by his head grooming him. He nearly gave me a heart attack about 15 minutes ago when I walked in the room and saw him laying on his side w/ her grooming him. I said his name softly and he sat up and looked at me and flipped his ear.
I may give him another litterbox - its a matter of finding another one big enough for his rear. You have to understand....his bed WAS supposed to be his litterbox. I put the hay in one part but he spread it around and dragged it in more, etc. to use it like an edible mattress.
Since opening his pen so he could be with the Witch...uh...I mean Miss Bea - they've spent most of their time together or not fighting. In fact, now he's not staying in his bed all day but instead coming out to look around and be more active (unless he's doing a dead bunny flop).
He loves my food compared to his old food. He loves cheerios even more.
That's all I can think of for the moment.....

Peg


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol - I forget he's so big  I can imagine two huge boxes can be quite space-consuming. Lol


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

EDITED TO ADD: PUT ALL DRINKS DOWN BEFORE READING THIS POST. Do NOT be eating food either....and if you're chewing gum or sucking on candy - consider yourself warned.....you could choke from laughing...



The office light is off and I decide to peek in one more time to check on Zeus and Miss Bea since they're both out together - I want to make sure she's not beating up on him.

But where is Zeus?

Is he in his pen? *NO.

*Is he in the corner over by Sport? *NO.

*Is he climbing on top of Cassanova's cage? *YES.

*And where is the lovely Miss Bea? Is she setting a good example for him?

*NO.

*She's on top of Cordelia's cage - trying to catch up to Zeus.

And what does our handsome Zeus do? Does he get down immediately and attempt to apologize? *NO.

*Does he appear at all ashamed of what he did? *NO.

*Does he know I'm upset? *Maybe.

*He just looks at me - looks down at Cassanova as if to say, "We'll finish this later...." and finally hops back down.

Meanwhile Miss Bea is still trying to catch up to where he is - only her paws aren't as big so she can't manuver as well.

I say, "Miss Bea" and she looks at me....looks longingly over at Zeus...and gets down and flicks me off all the way to where she's catching up with Zeus.

As I type this, Zeus is laying in his pen looking all sweet and innocent...like he's almost asleep....till he picks up his head and stares at me.

Looks like I'm locking his pen shut after all - without Miss Bea in it (cause I can't trust them together yet).

I sure wish I'd had my camera in my hands though at the time.....

Sheesh....

So why am I loving it so much?

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 29, 2008)

hehehe

Same reason I am! I love those little rotten egg bunnies who act so innocent!


And he's being a bad influence on Miss Bea!!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

So I come in this morning and don't find Miss Bea in her normal spots.....not beside his pen....not in her cage....not by my desk....not over near Sport.

Then I see her...

On top of Cordelia's pen....practicing walking around on the NIC panels....

She takes a look at me and keeps on practicing. I say her name and she looks at me and sits there. I say her name again (and almost stomp my foot) and she hops down and goes and lays down beside Zeus' cage.

Oh and Zeus? Other than sitting there watching all this go on.....he's acting so innocent.

I'm gonna be renaming his blog to something like Zeus' Zany Antics or something if this keeps up.

Oh - he gets to go to the local vet this morning.....now this could be fun. (I want to get a base weight on him).

Yep...lots of fun...

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 29, 2008)

:weee:Look at me Zeus! Look how good I am at this now! Are you impressed? I'm so cool! (Miss Bea)



Oh boy - did I say bad influence?


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe climbing on top of the cage was her way of winning his trust and love..who knows.

All I know is - right now he's grooming her like there's no tomorrow or something - and he is SOOOO affectionate with her.

Instead of her approaching him for attention - she'll lay down and he'll come over to her and start grooming her and then snuggle beside her - then groom her again.

Perhaps being separated overnight was good for them...I don't know.

I hate to pick him up in a bit to take him to the vet to get his weight.....(I also want to show him off at the feed store).

Oh well....they'll just have to live with a bit more separation....but I suspect that when I pen Zeus tonight ('cause I'm not leaving him to roam the office all night long) - she'll be with him...

Only the Lord knows what mischief they're gonna cook up together....

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Less than a week and they love each other - I'd say it is a great match!
I'm so glad he's grooming her now! I really think his past has haunted him. He's going to be ok tho. I think he's realized that he's there to stay. What a dollbaby. I'm so happy for all of you. When you pick him up - give him a kiss for me!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

I am in total shock right now.

Zeus is officially 8 pounds and 8 ounces.

I could've sworn he was heavier....bigger, etc.

I took him to the vet (and I made him stay on the scale for longer than usual cause I just knew it had to be wrong)....and then he went with us to the feed store where they loved all over him and called everyone to see him....then we stopped at the grocery store for some bunny veggies and stuff - then home.

I'm thoroughly in the "bad bunny" house with him now. He's so mad at me. 

When I got back...Miss Bea was beside the Cordelia's cage - but I suspect she had just jumped down based on her startled look and position...

Yofi...I mean...Zeus.....what HAVE you started?

Oh - and I got him another litterbox - not quite as big.....

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow! Sounds like he's about the size of Tony! He does look much bigger! 

Miss Bea was practicing again? guess she wants to be ready for their next Cordelia cage walk together!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> When you pick him up - give him a kiss for me!


Is that before - or after I strangle him?


Zeus' arch rival - Welsh's Cassanova....who has a larger pen 'cause he's had wry neck and needs the space to run...








Miss Bea's new mantra...."If you can't beat 'em.....join 'em"


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 29, 2008)

8 lbs 8 ozs?

Wow.. thats the same size Christian was when he popped out..

I just realized, Rick's cat, Kobe, weighs almost 12lbs... and my weenie dawg Sam weighs 11.

I need a bumper sticker that says *My weenie dawg can beat up your rabbit*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Why on Earth would you strangle my boy Zeus?!?!?! He's just a sweet and innocent little bunny!

Miss Bea seems happy huh?


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

I know I've been writing a lot in this blog - and that I've had a ton of pictures. 

But realisitically, I know that someday I will probably lose either Zeus or Miss Bea - or both....and I so much want to remember these early days together.

Even if I don't lose him - hopefully - our relationship will change - we will bond closer together.

And if that happens....I want to remember these times....when we didn't know each other as well or have that bond and trust.

Why? Because I'll be able to go back and reread this blog and remember these days - and appreciate the relationship we will have built and not take it for granted.

So if I slow down a bit in this blog...that's ok. But this first week has just been so full of highs and lows.....I wanted to make sure to save it all somewhere..

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

I forgot to add - I'm considering it official.

Miss Bea and Zeus are a couple.

They're rarely apart - unless he's one cage ahead of her in the "let's walk the cages" activity....and he's actively seeking her out to groom her.

The only time they fight is if he steals her yogurt drop or food.....otherwise - they cuddle all the time.

Tonight she'll get to spend the night in his pen (I don't dare trust him out of his pen at night...).

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 29, 2008)

How easy was that? 

I'm so happy for them both seriously! I think they needed each other and that's the best thing in the world right now! 

Slow down? uhhhh NO! I need my Zeus fix daily thankyouverymuch!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

As y'all can tell - I've changed the title of the blog.....because I suspect this thread from now on will be about these two crazy critters that have stolen my heart....

Oh - and all the other rabbits in the office also...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

I think this is something that really needs to go into this blog....I'm hoping I can say it right.

Four weeks ago tonight was when Tiny first showed signs of being ill......he passed away about 48 hours later...

Now it is almost four weeks later. As many of you remember - Miss Bea mourned for him - not leaving his body for four hours - trying to bring him food and wake him up to eat it. She was devastated - as was I - and that is truly an understatement.

At the same time - Zeus was in the rescue - in his cage. As Wendy said - he wasn't exactly a happy bun....she felt he was going to need a special home with folks who would understand him.

Now - here we are four weeks later....

Miss Bea has learned to come to me for pets - especially if I sit on the floor. Tiny taught her to do this. She and I have bonded in our own way and I think we're in agreement that we won't be jealous of sharing a guy again (me? jealous? yeah.....sometimes).

Now she is teaching that to Zeus...along with getting a bit more confidence (thanks to their "cage walking" dance) to be a more fun rabbit herself. Instead of hiding out a lot of the time- she's doing stuff like getting into the grocery bag and pulling out the cilantro (something Tiny would've done - but she wouldn't have done).

I loved her before - but now she is such a joy to have around....so much more playful and mischievious. (Of the two - Tiny was the more mischievious one even though he was laid back).

Meanwhile - Zeus is coming out of his shell in a way I can't begin to explain. Its like since deciding to accept Miss Bea's advances - he's .... showing a lot of his true nature....and a lot of playfulness. Oh - its mostly in his eyes right now - and in the way he watches me and looks at me. Its also in the way I see him look at the top of Cassanova's cage when he thinks I'm not looking. There are times he even goes and sits and looks down the hallway and thinks about making an escape (that's fine w/ me)....

I think it took him accepting Miss Bea's affections and returning them though... to become what he was meant to be.

To top everything off - I almost cried today at the vet's office. When I found out he was 8 1/2 pounds....I was shocked. I would've sworn he was bigger....

But the fact is - this means he is MOST DEFINITELY a flemish mix....and my hope is that means he won't face the health issues that flemish have a history of having. I knew that if I adopted a purebred flemish - I was looking at 3-5 years...maybe 7. With him being a mix...who knows...maybe longer? I know that there are no guarantees about anything...but still yet.

Anyway - the last four weeks have seen loss and grief...and pain....and also love and healing and growth. 

Four weeks ago tonight - or this coming Sunday night - I didn't think that I'd feel this way again....I didn't think there would be a way out of the grief...

But truly....I can say that as much as I miss Tiny......I'm happy.

We're gonna make it through the grief and out the other side.....

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow...this is truly a phenomenal blog, Peg!

This is what I've missed in being sick the past, what, two weeks...I'm not sure how long. 

I'm so happy to see that they're bonded now, and things are going so well! I'm so proud of Zeus for starting to come out of his shell, and of Miss Bea for showing her playful side. How wonderful!

Peg, it's so wonderful to see how such a painful experience can also bring about such joy...and I'm so happy to see you being happier and being in the process of healing. You needed this so badly, and you're doing so wonderful...I'm proud to have a friend like you. 

:hug:

Oh, and Faith of the Heart...I'm gonna have to read that one to Danny...I just about died from a coughing fit from laughing so hard at that!!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

Their first Friday night date.....you'll need to click on the image to see the slide show (its only 8 pictures long) ...






Peg


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Miss Bea sure likes those big boys! She looks to small cuddled up to Zeus.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 1, 2008)

She really fell for him didn't she? They look adorable together


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 1, 2008)

For those who need their Zeus fix.....I think you'll love how he's changed in the last week....

The FIRST thing he does when I let him out of his pen this morning....jumped on Cassanova's cage...





Then he decides to get on Cordelia's cage so he can look out the window...





He can't believe he's in trouble - he's invented a new sport called "Cage Dancing"...





And for those who think Miss Bea was an angel...they were separated last night after all....and its pretty obvious she found the stash of cilantro...





By the way - after I got him to come off the cages - I turned my back and was doing stuff and I heard thumping again from Cass. I looked around -and guess who was on his cage again?

Looks like I have to make his cage taller today....

At least I got some of it on video...I'll upload it later - I'm waiting to see what else Zeus is gonna try this morning..

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 1, 2008)

Cage Dancing...






Peg


----------



## polly (Mar 1, 2008)

And you just thought you were going to have fun with Zeus looks like he has brought out Miss Bea's mischeviousness. Good fun and good luck!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing! He brought out her inner wildchild! 

LOL!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh my...

"Zeus, you do know you are not suppose to be up there, correct"


He sorta looks like he's shaking his head yes to that, haha.

He's very good at ignoring, isn't he?

And also, when you are like "Your partner in crime is actually beh--" then Miss Bea hops ontop.

I love these two.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 1, 2008)

From a few minutes ago:





I love the way these two snuggle.....but I find myself wondering just how much Miss Bea is gonna start walking on the wild side thanks to Zeus' influence...

Peg


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 1, 2008)

Zeus is getting to be a real grooming go-getter!!!! I think he's making up for lost time. Zeus looks like sucha happy bunny!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

I love it! They are so happy!

BTW - we have a little problem....... Tony's been holding his ears in an "L" when he's afraid of something.....


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh wow lol, this blog is already HUGE! I'll have to sit down and read it from front to back, as I've only glanced at the first page till just now.


It's amazing Miss Bea took to Zeus so quickly, looks like a match made in olympus!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Its hard to believe Zeus has been here just a week. Watching him and Miss Bea together is so much fun.

Yesterday I started thinking about the fact that they are side to side or within a foot of each other probably 90% of the time. Sometimes they have a spat and she chases him (she usually is the one doing the chasing).....but generally they enjoy each other a lot.

When Tiny was still alive .... they would sit together maybe 25% of the time plus when I wasn't in the office - but when I was here - they weren't together all that much. She'd go sleep someplace and then come out and ask him for grooming and they'd snuggle for a bit.

But much of the time that I was in this room - Tiny would be by my feet - and there wasn't room for another rabbit there. Sometimes he'd get up from snuggling beside her - to come lay by me. She had no place to snuggle then....he had chosen me.

I'll never forget something that happened a few weeks before Tiny passed away. Mallory & Madilyn had gone to Zin's and I wanted to retrain Tiny to us his litterbox. He'd gotten lazy and territorial and stuff. 

So I locked him and Miss Bea up in the pen...it was a nice size pen really. 

He was horrified. For about an hour he would stand on his hind legs and grab the pen with his teeth and shake it. He'd sit down for another minute and then stand up to do it again.

He pleaded with me with his eyes to let him out....and for two or three days I kept him penned off and on ...... until I talked to another person and they pointed out that while Tiny was penned with his wife - he saw me as his MOTHER and he was so close to me that he was upset that he couldn't have access to me. She also explained that the last Tiny had seen - Mallory & Madilyn were in the pen - then they left (in his mind - they could have died) and so he didn't understand things. I'm so glad I let him out - he nipped me once and then gave me a ton of kisses....and forgave me for my temporary insanity in locking him up.

Looking at Miss Bea and Zeus today - I realize that I am in the "third wheel" in the relationship - whereby Miss Bea had that spot in Tiny's heart. She loved him - and he did love her - but he loved me more. 

I suspect Zeus and I will not have that bond I had with Tiny....and to be honest with you - that hurts a lot. I'm sitting here sort of crying about it - not weeping or wailing - just some tears flowing a bit. 

Zeus doesn't "need" me now that he has Miss Bea.....and while perhaps we would've had a stronger bond and been able to bond if I hadn't allowed them to bond yet....if I'd bonded to him first...the fact is - the best thing for him - was to bond with Miss Bea - and it was the best thing for her too. She is so much happier now - and he's coming out of his shell so much. 

So I did what was best for them....and while I may have cheated myself out of the relationship I "could" have had....I will have the joy of watching them together.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> So I did what was best for them....and while I may have cheated myself out of the relationship I "could" have had....I will have the joy of watching them together.
> 
> Peg





I don't think you lost your chance. Dallas took a few months to bond to us, we put him with Teresa from more or less day one. He had NO need for us for a few months. Now he is all over us, laying with us, grooming us and so on. It just took alittle longer because he had her first.

So don't lose hope, it may not happen fast but with time it still can come.

Ali and Dallas the Lop Lord


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

peg, that is one of the things we mommies do - we sacrifice for our children's happiness A LOT.

I think that Miss Bea really needed Zeus and he needed her......and I still think you are going to learn from him.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 3, 2008)

I sat on the floor today for about 15 minutes petting Miss Bea. I was in shock she came to me and stayed with me even though I didn't have any treats for her. She was content just to have me pet her. 

As I sat there, I couldn't help it but cry.....Lord...I miss my Tinybun so much. If he'd been there - he'd have been in my lap and kissing me. Instead, Zeus was doing a dead bunny flop in his pen....he didn't care that I was on the floor at all. I think he did miss his woman a bit because after a bit of time he lifted his head and looked around for her.

While I was crying - Miss Bea looked at me with her eyes and she looked happy - yet sad at the same time. It was like she understood my pain and didn't want me to be alone....yet at the same time - she was glad to have Zeus to help her. I think she knew I really needed her right then and she continued to stay beside me till I calmed down a bit and was ready to get up. 

I think somehow - losing Tiny has brought us so much closer together - and I think Zeus is giving her the strength to make it through her grief - which is also helping her to help me make it through mine.

So very complicated...I know.

I did take pictures yesterday and I will upload them to photobucket later and put them here - but here are some of today's photos...

I really wonder as I look at their positions - the way their legs are stretched out and stuff....I don't know if they'll ever feel comfortable together - do you? :roflmao:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

I think Miss Bea can't seem to get close enough to Zeus! They are just adorable together!


You know, when I read that she had come to you and was looking at you that way - I thought exactly what you said. She understood.

She was probably thanking you for giving her Zeus also. She was lonely. She's very happy again with Zeus and didn't you say she was sort of picky about other rabbits?


----------



## JimD (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my, how cool is all of this?!!?!

Welcome to the world of being owned by bunnies!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 3, 2008)

These are from yesterday...

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

I am still watching these but I am laughing because in the first video, Miss Bea is CHINNING BLADES OF [email protected]!!:roflmao: *my grass, this one is mine, ok this one too!*.... 

and that cat loves them doesn't it?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 3, 2008)

Miss Bea and Zeus had a visitor tonight....more than once.

Seems like "Mother Theresa" (those of you who read my lionhead blog know who she is).....wanted to come pay a visit. Looks like she was "in the mood".....I'll let you fill in the blanks.

Here is what happened...

Coming in to check things out




Sampling the food that was offered




Greeting the hostess




Expressing her reason for the visit (looking for a handsome - or even ugly - buck)




Miss Bea's response...




Oh and Zeus? He stayed out of the way......watching Miss Bea very cautiously.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 5, 2008)

Well....I don't have a facebook, myspace page or anything like that....but....


ARG...

Well - Zeus has a page on bunspace.com.....I just can't figure out how to use the badge thingy here..

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 5, 2008)

It looks like this dynamic duo may be becoming a trio....

Ambrosia has been having some playtime tonight and she keeps coming in and trying to be friendly with them.

There are a lot of does Miss Bea would chase off - like she did with Mother Theresa. But she's very deliberately letting Ambrosia stay....

Some of you may remember Ambrosia because I was debating on rehoming her or not last year....here are pictures of her when she was younger...

















She won't be left alone with them tonight but I am going to maybe give them a chance at forming a trio.

Figures that Zeus would want a harem....

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2008)

Awwwwww there's enough Zeus to go around! 

Better get a bunch of grapes..... I invision two does feeding Zeus grapes while the cat guards the litterb..... errr bed.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 5, 2008)

Zeus actually now pees in the litterbox with the hay (Miss Bea poops in there some) and he poops in the litterbox with the woody pet...

and sleeps on the floor..

Peg


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 8, 2008)

Been away for a bit, but I just had to peek in and see how Zeus has been doing!  He looks like one very very happy bunny, and Miss Bea looks wonderful too. I'm so glad you found him Peg, and that he found you. Oh, I read back a few posts and when I read this:



> I suspect Zeus and I will not have that bond I had with Tiny....and to be honest with you - that hurts a lot. I'm sitting here sort of crying about it - not weeping or wailing - just some tears flowing a bit.



...it reminded me of my days with Raph. Remember when I first got him? He and I bonded, and he followed me everywhere like a puppy...he was like my best friend. However, once I brought Anna home everything changed. Raph claimed her immediately as his mate, and he saw me as someone trying to come between them. He would lunge at me, charge me with his covert attacks launched from beneath the raspberry bushes, and attempt to take me out at the ankles. I used to literally run around the yard with a big long-eared blue bunny in hot pursuit, ready to annihilate me if given the chance. (Thankfully his clumsiness and his long ears served in my favor, for they almost always tripped him up.)
And while the rabbit jealousy on Raph's part did eventually stop, the bond was still just as strong between us even when he was playing the part of RabbitAttackPostHaste (R*A*P*H*). It was simply more of a spiritual bond than a physical one. Even if it hadn't, it simply would have meant I couldn't cuddle him, and would have to live with ankle protectors on most of the time.  I think you and Zeus have the same type of bond.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2008)

I have got to say that Zeus is most definitely a happy bunny here. He's been here almost 2 weeks now ..... and he does dead bunny flops all the time and he is always laying with his legs stretched out behind him. 

Miss Bea is frequently by his side or they're nose to nose. They do have tiffs sometimes - but they are pretty much together 24/7 without me having to separate them. 

She will come to me for pets (although she prefers treats). He will watch me pet her and sometimes he almost looks like he's getting jealous. He will let me pet him if I offer to pet him - but he will not normally come to me for pets or attention.

Still yet - last night he nudged me when I was passing out hay - like three times. He wanted me to know that he likes this hay also vs. the normal hay (I think). I was in tears because it was really his "first" attempt to reach out to me and communicate to me what his wishes were. This is a major step....so like all major steps - I cried.

Then - Theresa came in and he wanted to fight. Miss Bea stopped him (long story) and then he got mad at me and grabbed my shoe (still not sure how he had it - I can't find the teethmarks) and he THREW it at me. I both laughed and cried. I was actually glad he felt he could express his anger at me. 

However, later on he was hopping by my desk and I saw him look down at my shoe and it looked like he was gonna pick it up. I said his name and he gave me a look and just kept on going. 

Every day we have him - is bittersweet. I'm growing to love him more - but I'm missing Tiny more too. 

I suspect that it won't be long before Zeus finds himself a "house" rabbit vs. an "office" rabbit. He loves to hop out to the living room sometimes to check things out....and he gets nervous as if he's not sure if I mind or not (I don't). 

But he's becoming more confident of himself and his place in our lives....and that is a good thing.

Peg


----------



## Zeus (Mar 9, 2008)

*Yo humans.....Zeus here.

Figured I might as well take control of MY blog for a bit to write about my last coupla weeks here.

First of all - the food ain't bad. It ain't great....we don't get spring mix every night and the organic vegetables. But it ain't bad either. It helps if my sweet Miss Bea leaves the leaves ON the cilantro when she tries to bring it to me.

Now - this "Peggy" person makes it seem like I'm unhappy. I'm not. I notice that she's been worried about me so I started doing some dead bunny flops and laying with my back legs stretched out so I could be sure that she knew I was happy. I let Miss Bea groom me even.....so "Peggy" ought to know I'm happy.

But there's more to life than this office.....know what I mean? I don't mean JUST the outside where I get taken sometimes either....sheesh. I mean...I see tiles on the floor...I see there's more rooms to explore. I ain't no Captain Kirk.....but I ain't no "red shirt" either. I can go exploring and come back alive. So I do so.....sometimes.

In my 'explorations" - I've discovered Ambrosia. Talk about a sweet doe.....younger than MB....a bit less....aggressive and needy shall we say? Sometimes MB kicks her out and sometimes she lets her stay. I'm working on MB to let Ambrosia join our family. After all.....I'm not sure I'm into this whole monogamy thing...... If MB can find a buck who will groom her and um....help her moodiness lately - I'm all for it. As long as she comes back to me later and we can keep grooming ourselves.

I say monogamy is for humans.....not bunnies. We need to live and love....and if that means more than one other rabbit in our lives - then so be it.

Now MB is thinking about it - she's listened to my arguments in favor of letting Ambrosia join us. Sometimes she almost likes her - sometimes she doesn't. But I suspect - with time and patience and lots of love - MB might give in.....at least she's now letting Ambrosia in the room sometimes. 

On the other hand, Theresa is a definite NO from both me and MB. She's too aggressive and bossy. She thinks she should be the boss.....she's used to being in charge of the rabbitry girls. 

Sorry - MB and I are definitely in charge That's a "no go" here as far as having Theresa around. But you know what...she just doesn't seem to take the hint? She keeps trying to push her way in here....why I think I've lost a couple of ounces the last three days chasing her out a lot. MB says I'm looking even better now - tighter abs or something. All I know is I don't get out of breath now when I make my run out to "the dad's" desk....

I wonder - do you think MB would've bribed Theresa to start doing this so I'd get more exercise? 

Naw...she wouldn't do that - it would mean sharing the craisins or yogurt chips and ..... hey......I don't remember seeing the craisin bag lately.

Well - looks like I'm outta here - gotta go find out what MB did with the craisin bag and if she is trying to make me get more exercise....after all...she's the one who has started saying to me, "You chase her off this time...". And George and Cassanova have been snickering...

Oh Miss Bea.....darling......sweetheart....come here.....I think we need to have a talk.

<THUMP, THUMP>

Zeus*


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2008)

Did Zeus have his way?

They say a picture is worth 1,000 words..




Zeus, Miss Bea and Ambrosia


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmm....I wonder how much a slideshow is work?

Click on the photo to see the slideshow....






Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 10, 2008)

Yet another slideshow..






Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm changing the title of this blog to reflect the fact that Ambrosia has most definitely joined Miss Bea and Zeus and we now have a trio. Theresa is still trying to come in and join them......but the girls will have no part of that. If it works out - I will let Theresa join them and they can have a quarter...

But I've told Zeus that is the highest he can go for his harem....no opening the rabbitry gates and inviting all of the girls to live with him....

I don't think he cares what I have to say about it...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2008)

It's 20 pictures long and I'm not sure I like the ending.....

Click on the picture for a slideshow of our photo shoot today for the St. Patricks Day / Easter contest.






Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm just putting these here so I can decide what to enter for the contest...

Peg


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 13, 2008)

I love your slide show and all the pictures! I love the ending of the slide show too. Zeus is so handsome. Maybe I missed this before, but is he a BEW? His eyes look blue in the pics. My shelter bunny, Poe, is a REW flemish giant girl. I just love her - she is just the most sweet, laid back girl.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2008)

The Great Hair Barrette Mystery....slideshow...






BTW - Zeus has brownish eyes I think - I'd have to look closer. They're not red and they're not blue.....we think he's "ermine" color...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2008)

I know this post is picture heavy - but the trio never ceases to amaze me.

Miss Bea is so.....whatever....she was never THIS relaxed with Tiny....(I think it was because she knew I was his first love)...

Then the trio just keeps moving and changing positions...and they stay so close to each other so much of the time...


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2008)

I wound up doing another entry for Zeus.....but I don't think he's Irish enough for the pot o' gold......or maybe its something else?







Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 17, 2008)

It seems like everytime I turn around....they're snuggled differently....

Here's the latest..







Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 17, 2008)

Zeus has it so hard here...























These were taken tonight..


----------



## polly (Mar 17, 2008)

two white bunnies snugglinghow cute is that :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh Peg,I can't believe all these cute pictures I've missed since last week. The 3 of them are so adorable together. I honsetly don't know how you get any work done with all that cuteness to look at.

Great Pictures as always.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 17, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Oh my gosh Peg,I can't believe all these cute pictures I've missed since last week. The 3 of them are so adorable together. I honsetly don't know how you get any work done with all that cuteness to look at.
> 
> Great Pictures as always.
> 
> Susan


Oh man - I'm supposed to get work done?

I didn't know that...

Peg


----------



## okiron (Mar 18, 2008)

I still have no idea how you get so lucky with rabbits than get along with one another without bonding sessions. I got lucky with Lumi and Nilla and the flemmies are littermates but finding another pal for Lumi seems impossible I gave up.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 18, 2008)

Zeus sure has it rough at your house! He must really feel like he is the bunny god he was meant to be.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2008)

*okiron wrote: *


> I still have no idea how you get so lucky with rabbits than get along with one another without bonding sessions. I got lucky with Lumi and Nilla and the flemmies are littermates but finding another pal for Lumi seems impossible I gave up.


Maybe its something in our water?

Beats me.

I wasn't really sure at first that MB and Zeus would bond....she loved to lay by his pen but as soon as I opened it - she was ready to mount him and show her dominance and then beg him to groom her (which he didn't want to do). So we had some issues at first.

I really didn't 'plan' to bond Ambrosia to the two. She had a cage in the living room and I would frequently open the door to let her run and get some exercise and "playtime". 

Looks it she took it a little too literally.

I'm not sure if she made it into my bedroom where Harley and Hepburn have their 1 NIC high pens....or if she made it into the bathtub with New Hope.

But she's been scouting for a place to have babies. I first noticed it a couple of days ago - how she was trying to dig to make a hole and then how she was going all around getting UNDER things, etc.

I saw her heading into Robin's bedroom a day or so ago.

I picked her up tonight and I really and truly believe she decided to "surprise" mama with a litter. Fortunately, she's right around a year old, a nice size doe and can handle it....and pretty healthy. 

What I'm wondering is.....where she plans to have the litter (I really do think its gonna be Robin's room) - when she's gonna have the litter - and when she's gonna let MB and Zeus meet them - or if she will (as they get older).

I'm sort of torn - my options are to lock her up so I can monitor where she has the babies - and maybe break their bond.....or let her have the babies whereever she wants (and try to guard them from the cats)....which is what we let Miss Bea do the time she and Tiny raised a litter together.

Anyway - I wasn't gonna share all this here - just - feeling confused and frustrated - and I have sat down to have a talk with Miss Theresa since she is also free roaming.

I try to keep my bedroom door shut 'cause the boys are in there and Harley likes to "play" with Faith (and vice versa). But sometimes it does get left open.

No - emergency spays are NOT an option here - anyone who mentions it will get slapped.:biggrin2: Ok...not really. But I don't believe in it unless the doe's life is at stake. If worse comes to worse...we'll raise them all and keep them ourselves.

Anyway....this blog may get really interesting over the next few weeks as I really do suspect Ambrosia is preggers.

Oh - the thing that shocks me? She's becoming more affectionate too.....and nudging me a lot for attention.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Zeus sure has it rough at your house! He must really feel like he is the bunny god he was meant to be.


I think he does think that.....other than the stupid photo shoots that he doesn't care for.

I've moved the "potty" into their pen and I'm waiting to see if they start sitting on it now that the cover is down. 

Other than that - he has to groom the two girls, keep the pen smelling like him, and scarf up the food and hay when we put it down.

Tough life....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm having a really rough time right now - tomorrow would've been Tiny's third "gotcha" anniversary day. 

Meanwhile, Zeus is grumpy and watching me a lot. I think he's wanting me to pay attention to him - maybe wanting me to try to bond with him (now that he's trusting me more) - and I just....can't. 

Eric surprised us with a visit today and I took Zeus outside and held him for like 10 minutes and he let me hold him and then he sat on the table for a bit. He was so calm with me and I think he really liked me petting him - meanwhile - I kept thinking, "This should be Tiny...this should be Tiny."

I've got to STOP that thinking....I need to let Zeus into my heart...he's already in my life and I do love watching him sometimes.

So...to that end - I'm trying to work on putting together a new avatar and these are the picture of Zeus (and friends) that I want to put into it. I hope to have my avatar have four sections:

Peg's Place - staring with the "Texas Trio" (watch Zeus make me redo it as a quad or quintets)....then "Special bunnies" with some of my lionheads and others...then "Tiny" and finally "Bridge Bunnies".

Anyway - here are the photos for the Texas Trio - but probably not in the order I'll have them flashing...
































Peg


----------



## polly (Mar 23, 2008)

they are lovely pics Peg esp love the last one


----------



## Zeus (Mar 23, 2008)

*Well - I certainly am glad to find humans who appreciate my distinctive looks - and my taste in women. Now don't you agree I have a lovely harem so far. I'm trying to figure out what other colors to add to make it more lively. Perhaps blue? Tort? Chocolate might be nice.... Its a lot to think about and mom has definitely put her foot down (for now) and said "no more girls". 

I'm waiting a week or so to gently bring the idea back up to her again. Saphira is a very pretty blue doe....Isenstar is a lovely seal color....I think I'd look rather nice with them by my side along with Ambrosia and Miss Bea.

Life is pretty good here. Mom was out of cheerios for a bit but we did still have some craisins and those yummy yogurt chips. Miss Bea even found a bag of the yogurt chips and hid them in hopes that we could figure out how to open them ourselves...it was a brand new bag. Tell me - why do humans make those craisin bags so hard for bunnies to open? It would be so much easier if they'd just let us feed ourselves.

I gotta tell you - after living here for a month now....the service isn't that bad. Sometimes we don't get everything we put on our order - like we don't always have banana and fruit loops...usually its one or the other. Sometimes we get regular hay while other times we get gourmet hay. We also get parsley and cilantro and carrots and other good stuff - not all the time - but often enough that it is still a nice surprise to see what we're getting today....today it was parsley - not one of my favorites but the girls sure scarfed it up.

I did notice that the water got changed this week to "bottled water". What the hay? It was in a bottle anyway.....but oh well. Mom did add a bit of fruit flavorted pedialyte to it to help us get used to the taste.....now she thinks we'll drink the "bottled water" without the pedialyte? I don't think so.

Oh - I got to meet my "brother" this week. He came down and surprised mom and her face leaked.....but she laughed. These humans.....not sure I can understand them sometimes. Miss Bea said it was happy leaks....but how can you be happy if you leak? Oh well. He's an interesting looking human - I got to sit on mom for a bit and watch him while they talked. I wasn't overly happy about it but I got mom back.....I coated her shirt with white fur since I'm shedding. She had to change her clothes to go out to eat.....hee hee..

I guess I should share that it looks like I'm gonna be a 'god-father'. Get it...me Zeus....a god - but also a father? 

Ok - so I'm not really a godfather. But it appears as though Ambrosia is um...gaining weight....and um...developing an interesting looking figure. 

I asked her who the buck was - said I'd go kick him all over the place for messing with my girl.

But she insists it happened before I came - one day while she was out having playtime. She won't give up the buck's name....says it is her problem and she'll take care of it.

Miss Bea and I are still discussing whether to let her have the brats in OUR room...(ok so we do share it with her) or whether she should have them elsewhere. She has been looking around at different places.....so I suppose as long as she keeps them far away from me till I think about this some more and come up with a plan....everything will be ok. We still groom her and let her snuggle with us - even if she does take up a bit more space. Miss Bea thinks it could be "fun" having babies around.....hmm....what is it about does that think babies are fun? Anyway - I told her I'd come to a decision pretty soon as to whether or not she can have them in here. I'm also sending mom messages about areas to clean so that she has some options in this room if I decide to allow it. 

Well - that is about it for now. Mom and I spent some time on the floor today. She gives really good ear rubs (Tiny trained her well) and she gives good pets. Miss Bea told me the way to set the signal to get transmissions through to mom's mind....seems like Tiny figured out her "frequency" back before he left....so Miss Bea is helping me get messages through to her. 

Gotta go - its getting close to supper time and I need to make sure she knows we want something a bit special tonight...haven't decided yet if it should be a bit of extra oats or gourmet hay or what.....

But I'm sure it will be good.

Y'all can leave now.

Yeah - you too - go....

NOW.

Zeus*


----------



## polly (Mar 24, 2008)

HEy Zeuss I am so happy you like yoru new home 

Peg wow ambrosia has buns in teh oven then? bit unexpected but thats nice she is a gorgoeus bun good luck 

how did you find your grooming time with Zeuss then hope it went ok and you enjoyed it loads


----------



## MissBea (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm sure Zeus will respond to this when he decides to come back home. He's decided to spend today hanging out in the garage with that hussy doe Theresa. I believe Ambrosia may have joined them but I am not sure.

I will NOT lower myself to go to the garage and I will not chase after a philandering bun. I've already told him this.

When he gets back from his "walk" - I'll tell him to check his blog.

In the meantime, I'm gonna go play "pin the bunny tail on the jackdonkey...". Pretty fun....its a big white rabbit giving the butt - I just LOVE sticking that pin in time and time again. Once I could've sworn I heard Zeus scream from the garage.

The "always faithful to one buck (at a time)"*
Miss Bea
*


----------



## Zeus (Mar 26, 2008)

*I found my #[email protected]*# gold...

*[align=center]*MISS BEA had it.....*
[/align]*






So I'm gonna steal her craisins and hold them for ransom...

Hey wait....why should I care about gold? I'll just keep the craisins anyway and she can have the gold......I don't even know why I thought I WANTED any gold...

Yeah - I'm keeping the craisins - she can keep the gold - and the pot too...

ZEUS*


----------



## Zeus (Mar 26, 2008)

*MissBea wrote: *


> I'm sure Zeus will respond to this when he decides to come back home. He's decided to spend today hanging out in the garage with that hussy doe Theresa. I believe Ambrosia may have joined them but I am not sure.
> *Miss Bea, if you would have allowed yourself to join us - you would have had fun.
> 
> Theresa is NOT a hussy...she's a poor lonely doe who has no one to talk to. So I listened...big deal. Yeah...at times I got a little bit close when I listened to her....and so I came back into the office smelling like her. So what? She needed a F R I E N D.
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2008)

For those who are wondering - Miss Bea and Zeus have been having a bit of a tiff lately - a bit of chasing and grumpiness from Miss Bea - partly because he was gone for a while.

However, when I looked at them a few minutes ago - he was grooming her - and then Ambrosia came running in and begged for grooming and so he was going back and forth between grooming both girls on the head.....

I'm sure they'll make it through their little "spats".....if I can only convince him that Theresa really doesn't want to move in here with Miss Bea....

I think he's offering to live with Miss Bea and Ambrosia in the office half the time - and in the garage with Theresa half the time....

Not sure how that will go over...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 28, 2008)

I am not normally someone who likes to post a ton of pictures of one rabbit at a time...but with Zeus - I've learne that from second to second his expression can change - so it seems like I have a ton of pictures of him.....

Also - I HATE HATE HATE doing bunny photos....because it seems like my house is dirty and it shows up or my bed is messy (and I like to do photos on my bed)...or whatever....but sometimes...like today - the mood strikes and I go photo crazy.

Miss Bea has been a real witch the last couple of days and Zeus was going stircrazy and Ambrosia has never been on the grass. So I took Zeus & Ambrosia outside so Miss Bea could be left alone for a bit and Theresa got excited watching them - so she got to play in the grass too...

I need to upload two short videos but here are some highlights of today's playtime...click on the photos if you want to see them larger....I'm really upset that I couldn't seem to get rid of the red eyes in almost all of them..






































































































































I'm gonna repeat three or four of my favorites in the next post - in larger images - and explain why they're my favorites..

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok - here are my five favorites....

I love the two of them together....I just wish the eyes had turned out corectly.





I know Theresa's nose looks red but I looked at it and its ok....it looks like she had rubbed it up against stuff or something. Anyway, it seems like Theresa is always standing up to watch others or to groom herself and I love the way I caught her for this...





I wish this was clearer - but he's in the middle of a jump/hop...I just like it. Hate the eyes though...





For this one I was using a different camera setting - I love that their eyes came out accurate but I wish it didn't flash like 3 or 5 times or soemthing to figure out what setting to be at...cause I missed some cute poses.





Who can ever resist a bunny butt - especially with big feet like those?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 28, 2008)

[align=center]*OMG PEG [shadow=violet]CUTENESS[/shadow] OVERLOAD*[/align]
[align=left]*I am totolly in LOVE :heartbeat:with [shadow=red]Ambrosia[/shadow]*[/align]
[align=left]*I love all your pictures and look forward to Many Many more.*[/align]
[align=left]*Susan*[/align]


----------



## cheryl (Mar 28, 2008)

What awesome pictures Peg...it looks like the bunnies were all enjoying themselves outside...i just love Zeus...he has such character 

Cheryl


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 28, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> [align=center]*OMG PEG CUTENESS OVERLOAD*[/align]
> [align=left]*I am totolly in LOVE :heartbeat:with Ambrosia*[/align]
> [align=left]*I love all your pictures and look forward to Many Many more.*[/align]
> [align=left]*Susan*[/align]


I adore Ambrosia - and to think I almost gave in and rehomed her. (Actually - she was at the feed store for two days and developed a damp nose and came home. She keeps getting a damp nose when the weather changes and sometimes a tiny bit of discharge - and then she gets her nose all dirty (she's so curious about things)). 

Here are the videos from today:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 28, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> What awesome pictures Peg...it looks like the bunnies were all enjoying themselves outside...i just love Zeus...he has such character
> 
> Cheryl


In some of his more "regal" poses - Zeus reminds me so much of Apollo - the flemish giant that Tina (Dajeti2) had....and then there are times when I catch his butt or something and his attitude reminds me of our lop Puck and his zest for life.

He is a real character though.....I think he enjoyed the excursion outside today.

Peg


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 29, 2008)

Cute pics! I really love the one of Theresa grooming herself :adorable:
*


TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm really upset that I couldn't seem to get rid of the red eyes in almost all of them..


Ah, the dreaded red eye. This too ruined 99.99% of my indoor pics, and being lazy I decided I would just use movie mode indoors rather than read the manual for my camera. Well over a year later I FINALLY looked at an online manual and figured out how to turn off flash, and all I can say is THANK GOD! Pictures come out sooooo much nicer without it!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 29, 2008)

I went ahead and used the flash because I had it set to automatic or whatever and it was so grey and dreary outside....and I didn't check the photos to notice that it was giving them red eye so bad. I did notice on a couple but thought, "the software will fix it like it normally does". Well...not this time - photobucket couldn't fix it and my normal software couldn't fix it - it was that bad.

But I like a lot of the pics anyway....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 31, 2008)

For this photo






Zeus took 13th place out of 250+ on Bunspace.com's "Best Bunny Behinds" contest.

YEAH Zeus!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations Zeus! :great:


LOL, that is a great photo...especially with the trademark ears! :biggrin2:


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> [align=center]*OMG PEG CUTENESS OVERLOAD*[/align]


[align=center]


> *Why thank you my fine lady - I knew I was cute...but I didn't realize it was overload.....should I work on that?*


[/align]


> [align=left]*I am totolly in LOVE :heartbeat:with Ambrosia*[/align]


[align=center]


> *I am totally in love with her too. She's a sweetheart. She's young and energetic. Where Miss Bea likes to spend the day in the office in her cage - Ambrosia likes to go exploring and then come back and tell me all about what she's seen. She's younger than me (Miss Bea is older than me) and I think that while Miss Bea gives me stability and a sense of purpose - Ambrosia keeps me young......doesn't that make perfect sense?*


[/align]


> [align=left]*I love all your pictures and look forward to Many Many more.*[/align]


[align=center]


> *My favorite photo shoots are when mom takes us outdoors and I can be an "action here" or "bun in action"....I really think that is when I am the happiest. My only concern is sometimes mom takes photos of the strangest things - I mean - REALLY - a BUTT shot? Doesn't she know the camera makes my butt look fat? Oh well.....she is only a human....I must remember that.*


[/align]


> [align=left]*Susan*[/align]


*Thank you for the kind comments on my blog Susan!

Zeus
*


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> For this photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*What is it with humans and their fascination with butt shots? Doesn't mom know the camera makes anyone's butt look fat?

Oh well..she is only human...

Zeus
*


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 2, 2008)

Zeus's attitude is disappearing a little everytime he posts in here!!! 

Tracy


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2008)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> Zeus's attitude is disappearing a little everytime he posts in here!!!
> 
> Tracy


*

**Well - let me tell you - its really hard to be the "real me" when I have Miss Fancy Pants Bea sitting on the chair going, "You make it sound nice?" and biting me on the butt 'cause I'm taking too long to type...and then Ambrosia is on the floor going, "Did you mention me? Am I in it? I'm BEA-U-TI-FUL too...aren't I Zeus?"

Then you have other office bunnies snickerin as I "accidentally" push Miss Fancy Pants off the chair and settle down to type. 

On top of that I'm trying to juggle screens to see what Mom is up to now...and I see she and dad are going to go to a Renaisannce Faire this year - and renew their vows at the Faire next year. 

'Scuse me? Doesn't she know they ATE rabbits back them... Why no self-respecting rabbit like me would show their face OR butt to something like that....

So that means I have to search through her emails to cancel the plans...and what do I see? She's also looking at COSTUMES? 

Doesn't she think the bunny ears she bought to meet me in are special enough? MAN....I'm disappointed. Heartbroken even...she almost looked cute in those bunny ears.

Then I find out she's been corresponding with Wendy at the rescue.... telling her all about me and telling tales about me. ME? Be good? Ha.....good thing I do all my fun stuff when she's asleep.

On top of that - I get on here and see all the pictures she has of me. Let me tell you - she's a nut when you put a camera in her hand.

Gotta sneeze? FLASH..there's a picture. Gotta scratch your butt? FLASH..there's a picture. Wanna lay down and just daydream? FLASH, FLASH, FLASH....just in case she missed a look on your face.

I think I'm gonna send Miss Fancy Pants on a "search and destroy" mission for that camera....

Anyway - the reason my attitude hasn't shown is cause I have so much to do and limited time on the computer...and of course Fancy Pants wants her turn too.....

Hey - I just checked the history - she's been oogling bucks on the playbunny site...

I'm outta here....gotta get Miss Fancy Pants in line.....oh wait....what if that was Ambrosia...

Let me see - the login id says, "Fed Up With Zeus"....

Ok - that does it.....I gotta take care of this now...

Sheesh - between does and humans - is it any wonder I don't write in my blog much....

ZEUS*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

I've missed a lot of posts here this past week! Peg, those photos you picked out were my favorites too! Lexi and I were giggling over Zeus' butt - it looks like someone just stuck a cottonball on him! :hearts:

I can't believe Zeus is out "helping" other bunnies. Miss Bea is his woman!!


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2008)

*For any rabbits reading my blog - join me over in the bunny chat area to discuss this.....I posted a thread about it...*

[line]*I don't know about y'all but I'm sick and tired of mom taking pictures of me all the time. I go to scratch my butt...FLASH. I go to sneeze....FLASH. I start cuddling with my girls...FLASH....FLASH....FLASH and FLASH again.

A guy can't even get in a good run outside without the camera going.

THEN - to top things off....she posts the pictures on the forum. Miss "Fancy Pants" Bea tells me the camera makes my butt look fat. My own godmother says in my blog that one picture makes it look like they stuck a cotton ball on my butt!

That's IT! I've had enough.

Who will join me? 

Let's find those cameras and let's DESTROY them........

No more 'flash.....flash.....flash' anymore - at least not without our permission.

I'm telling ya - us rabbits on the forum need to unite!

Zeus*


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I've missed a lot of posts here this past week! Peg, those photos you picked out were my favorites too! Lexi and I were giggling over Zeus' butt - it looks like someone just stuck a cottonball on him! :hearts:
> 
> I can't believe Zeus is out "helping" other bunnies. Miss Bea is his woman!!


*Now wait a minute....who says a handsome buck can't have more than one woman? HUH?

Let's face it - one doe is NEVER enough....why a guy needs an older doe for companionship - a younger doe to keep him young - and a few other does to keep him from getting too bored. 

Mizz Fancy Pants thinks she owns me!!! Ha! 

Oh I love her - don't take me wrong. She's good at snuggling and we tell each other lots of secrets and sometimes we even tell Ambrosia secrets too...

But a buck has gotta be a buck.....and that means always keeping his eye open for an attractive or friendly gal to add to the family.

Mizz Fancy Pants Bea has just got to learn that.....OUCH!

I have to go - I'm trying to unite all the bunnies on the forum to get rid of the cameras - I've had it with FLASH....FLASH.....FLASH. I hate videos too....

I suspect I've got a lot of work ahead of me....some buns may not fall in line and help out in getting rid of the cameras...oh well...they will have to live with the flash....

But as for me and my does....we're gonna make it stop. No more "cotton puff butts" from this guy....

Zeus*


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 4, 2008)

Well - it looks like Zeus' attempts to torment poor Cassanova are over.....Cass passed away this morning in Robin's arms. He had fought stasis and wry neck and other things for a while....and in a way - I saw it coming - and in other ways - we didn't see it coming. You never want to lose one. 

I'm trying to decide who will go in the NIC pen....I may be putting the Valentine litter in there for their last week with mama (they're 7 weeks old today and there is no way she is ready to wean them). Then - the five girls could stay in there for a bit when the three boys move out in a week...and their mama could move out too when she's ready.

The thing is....Zeus....with five young girls in his room.....under his influence?

Miss Bea might start the cage dancing thing.....

Then again - Zeus might start cage dancing out of joy....

A lot to think about....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 4, 2008)

Well - it is official....Mochi and her babies moved into the NIC pen this morning....and so far they seem to love it. We lined it with hay practically and they were going crazy binkying in it and all.

Mochi wasn't overly thrilled but she's looking pretty comfortable right now. The babies were happy though.

And Zeus? Wow...he was fascinated watching the babies at play. He wanted to flirt with Mochi (Miss Bea came up and nipped him on the butt) and so he watched the family from a distance....

Miss Bea went over and sat in front of the cage for a bit and I swear it looked like she was laying down the law to Mochi and the babies that Zeus and the office are hers and that they better obey her instructions....

Next week sometime I'll pull out Mochi and I'll separate the boys from the girls shortly after that. Right now Mochi is really close to some of the babies and gets irritated a bit with some of the others. I notice that she pays particular attention to Peanut and Taylor - the two smallest - and I suspect she knows that they aren't quite ready to leave her. Peanut had a bit of diaherrea this morning...not overly much and considering how she was chowing down on the hay.....

What was really cute was seeing Taylor stick his head out through the NIC cube...and then pull it back in and try again. After the second attempt - he looked at it and sniffed it and shook his head and hopped away. 

Having the babies in here helps with missing Cassanova...that is still sorta hard to take right now.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh no! I didn't know that Cassanova was the buck you lost 

I'm so sorry


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh no! I didn't know that Cassanova was the buck you lost
> 
> I'm so sorry


Yeah - its pretty tough right now. We really thought he would make it. I think a lot of things are really hitting me today - I've been in tears most of the day and not handling things well at all.

As a side note though - something interesting happened today. Art came to the doorway of the office to talk to me and Zeus was laying right behind me - something he frequently does. I reached down to pet him and he moved his head forward for pets and then nudged me for more.

Art's eyes sort of lit up....and later he said he was surprised at how Zeus was responding to me....and it is honestly true. I realized later that I find myself reaching down to pet him at least a dozen times a day and unless he's out exploring - he's usually within 3-5 feet of me. Whenever I reach out to him to pet him - he accepts it and then nudges me for more.

So I guess that is the one bright spot in my day...

Peg

edited to add: Cassanova was the dad of New Hope and of Billy Sunny - a lionlop we have (along with his sister who is adorable).


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 4, 2008)

Pics of Cass when he was young...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 4, 2008)

Aww he was so cute! and I know Zeus loved to cagedance on his cage and harass him.... How old was he, Peg?

Zeus has made his spot - I've seen you say things and felt that he was sort of there now and probably seems like he's been there a long time - and it's only been what? not even 2 mos?

Sounds like he's very dedicated to you. That's good! I have some photos and video of Tony that I can't wait to fix and upload but I need to go to bed. We skipped horse fair today and we'll most likely be there all day tomorrow. Lexi and I are laughing about how he's doing "Zeus Ears"......


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Aww he was so cute! and I know Zeus loved to cagedance on his cage and harass him.... How old was he, Peg?
> *I'm trying to think. He was....over 2 for sure. I'd have to look it up.
> 
> Last year we had a situation where we had a few bucks come down w/ wry neck - not all at the same time - but close enough that we think it was related - especially since the treatment really helped them. He was one of them....and he never fully recovered although he was fairly active.
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2008)

Robin came in the room this morning and found three babies had made their way out of the cage (she showed me how they got out and we're gonna fix it). I'm suspecting they got out 'cause maybe Zeus did some cage dancing and one of the areas opened up a bit....from the looks of things.

Anyway - Zeus was practically on top of Ambrosia....and Robin wasn't sure if he was protecting Ambrosia from the babies - or - more likely - protecting them from her. But either way - she said Zeus was almost sitting on her....

I guess it was pretty funny.

Oh - and for those who are wondering - it was Val - the blue girl - one of the broken girls....and a black baby - not sure if it was a buck or a doe.

I'm gonna fix that spot today so that can't happen again....I just think it is hilarious that Zeus felt he had to protect someone.....


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2008)

I just have to share this photo...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 6, 2008)

You know, I just love how protective and caring he is. He has this fatherly attitude but he's also such a sweet boy!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG Peg, I have missed soooo much - it has taken me ages to read all of your blog.

I have to say, Zeus is just amazing - such a character, and in a different way to our Tiny. I love how Miss Bea and Ambrosia have made up the threesome.

It's wonderful how he is warming up to you, and you to him. It was obviously going to take time, especially as you and Tiny were so close, but it just shows how right you were to take on Zeus.

I'm going to enjoy watching things develop!

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

I am thinking about adding another lionhead doe to the mix.....I'm gonna try some supervised times together once I get done cleaning out the office today or tomorrow. Its a long story and I won't share more till I know if their personalities will mesh and they have any hope.....but it is a doe that I might keep IF I can bring her into the bond. She's been with them a couple of times (it isn't Theresa) and I never really let her around them much for various reasons...

So keep your fingers crossed....I think the hardest one to convince may be Miss Bea - I notice that Zeus just went in her cage to make nice with her today and groom her....I suspect he may be reading my mind!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 7, 2008)

Zeus seems so sweet!!!! I can't imagine him just going around making friends with everyone! None of mine are like that!

I hope things work out. I think that is so adorable.... all the bunnies loving each other


----------



## Haley (Apr 7, 2008)

Aww Zeus is such a lover! Wouldnt it be cool if you had a big group like Cheryl has? Im so jealous of groups. I wish mine would all bond!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 8, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Aww Zeus is such a lover! Wouldnt it be cool if you had a big group like Cheryl has? Im so jealous of groups. I wish mine would all bond!


I love her group and how they get along. 

Ideally, I would like to bond Zeus and the girls with Saphira, Isenstar, this gal that I'm gonna start with (a broken doe) and Girly Girl. Those are some of my favorite girls....

I toyed w/ trying to add Sport...but she and Miss Bea hate each other with a passion...

I think I'm gonna name this girl Brigitta....not sure yet...

What will I call the trio once I add everyone else? The "Group"?

:shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

Zeus and his Harem.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP Mother Theresa
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34884&forum_id=27


----------



## Zeus (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm posting this here so my mom will get the idea...

MOM - when I have my head in the Cheerios bag - it is NOT the time to take a picture. You know already that as soon as I hear the flashy thing turn on....I can back out and I won't go within a foot of the Cheerios bag until its turned off and you leave the room.

So STOP with the flashy thing. No one is gonna believe you that I can fit into the cheerios bag (now that I've ripped it a bit) and that I serve myself cheerios whenever I want.

Hmmmpph....

Some folks think bunnies should only have "1 cheerio per day". 

Hmmmmmph...

At least mom isn't that bad.

Oh and mom - stop trying to move the cheerio bag to where I can't get to it.

We both know Miss Bea and I are smarter than that.

Ok.....over and out...mom should get this soon.

*ZEUS*


----------



## Haley (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh Zeus, you are a stinker! You cant eat all those cheerios if you want to stay fit and trim for the ladies!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 12, 2008)

I need to look this up to see who the poet is who wrote this....but my mom taught me a poem when I was young and I came across it again today- it expresses so well how I feel about Tiny....and Zeus.....and the type of friend I'd like to be to others.

So I'm gonna share it here....

Oh the comfort, the inexpressible comfort of feeling safe with a person, Having neither to weigh thoughts nor measure words. But to pour them out just as they are chaff and grain together. And a faithful hand will take and sift them: Keep what is worth keeping and with a breath of kindness, Blow the rest away.

Have a great weekend everyone..

:biggrin2:

Edited to add - poem is by [size=George Elliot][/size]


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 12, 2008)

Some of y'all may remember these photos - they're among my favorites of Tiny...













Basically - he'd found the container of the "topping" I put on his food every night - it had all sorts of stuff in it...and he loved it. So he decided to help himself ...

Well - the other night I decided to add fruit loops to the rabbit's supper. I use a bucket and a scoop to pass out supper.....and when I do something like this....I try to make sure that everyone gets X fruit loops.....it might be 3 or 4 or whatever. Some of my favorites might get an extra one.

Then there's Zeus........

I put the bucket down to check my email and.....well....I'll let you figure out the rest....






Its a good thing I love him......

Oh - a neat thing is he's started coming up and nudging me to get my attention at times....

A bad thing is - he tried to knock me over today to get to my food. I'd opened a bag of chocolate covered donuts - only he'd heard the bag and thought it was craisins and/or yogurt drops....

I thought he was gonna knock me out of my chair trying to get to what was in my hand....


Oh - before I forget - I suspect Miss Bea has sprayed him (to mark him as hers??)....how can I get that out? Just a damp washcloth? Something else?


----------



## polly (Apr 12, 2008)

baby wet wipes work well for urine stains Peg use that then go over with a damp cloth to make sure there is no residue left should do it. 

He certainly looks like he is enjoying them at any rate


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Polly.

I'm having a hard morning today....I came into the office and Zeus and Ambrosia weren't here...

They were in the garage and I swear they were looking for Theresa in all of her favorite hangouts....

Its breaking my heart. Its hard enough that I lost Theresa and how she made me smile and laugh - but to think they lost her too and didn't get to say goodbye....

I wish I knew how to help them understand now.....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh look at that big boy helping himself to snacks! What a doll! 

LOL I love the donut bag attack! That's so funny - I'm sure it wasn't at the time! 

Such a big sweetie tho!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok....this is my blog....so I can talk about whatever I want in it......right?

Anything?

I can scream and rant?

GOOD...

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

Its my own fault....it really is. I got .... greedy. I got ... ambitious. 

Ok - it goes like this....

For those who don't know - I do mystery shopping...sometimes. I'm at the point in my life now where I pick and choose the ones I want to do.....if I like a scheduler - odds are good I'll do the shop even if it isn't one of my favorties. If I don't like a scheduler but like a shop - I'll do it or wait for it to get a bonus and then do it. It just depends.

At this point in my life, since cutting back - I mainly do HEB (a grocery store here) - Sonic - IHop restaurants....and a few odds and ends here and there. Last month I did a theater mystery shop - Art did another one and we got paid $5 each plus the $25 gift card to the theater (the shop cost about $10 off the gift card to complete for the drink and theater ticket). So basically - we each got $20 if you count in the value of the gift card. 

I think last month I made about $200 or so in pay and in things I like (like Sonic food or groceries or a sub at Subway - stuff like that).

So when I get offered a chance to go to Eagle Pass this Thursday and do another theater....for $70....I took it. My gas there and back will be about $15 and I think to myself, "Peg...you can pick up more shops down there..".

In fact, right now one company has been trying to get me to do luxury car mystery shops here in Del Rio for $60....and a lot of folks go to Eagle Pass to buy cars so I'm thinking, "Wouldn't it be cool if I could pick up a car shop there this Thursday also?"

So I contacted schedulers - just 3 or 4.

I mentioned they could pass my name on....BIG mistake.

You see - when you're a shopper in a small town and you're known for being dependable.....you can get lots of job offers and when schedulers call they will put on their sweetest voices and plead if need be (they have no pride - they need the shop done).

So now I sit by the phone waiting to hear back about some shops that someone needs done....

....and waiting on emails from a couple of schedulers who asked me to please not commit to anything else on Thurs till I make sure I can do their shops too - they're even rearranging shops so they can get clearance to get me in the store while I'll be in town.

I sure am glad Art doesn't mind mystery shopping with me....looks like while we're in Eagle Pass we're at least doing HEB and maybe a couple of fast food shops too....and God only knows what all else....

The thing is - I'd been quiet for so long...the schedulers had figured I wanted a break - and now they're like "Oh good.....so we can call you again....right? You're back to working????"

It's my own fault...it really is....


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 15, 2008)

Well - today has certainly been interesting. I found out why Miss Bea and Zeus are not getting along.....and she just spent the last 2 hours either in my lap or in my arms...

Miss Bea has ear mites (I found that out last night and treated her) but I think she also has an ear infection and possibly the start of wry neck....but I could be overreacting to think that.

When I was holding her today - Zeus came over to see her and as soon as he smelled the ear that had the ear mites - he ignored her and turned his back to her. It was so sad to see because she wanted him to groom her so badly...and he just turned away. (One of his ears lops due to a bad bad case of ear mites when he was young).

So I've treated her for ear mites along with treated her for the infection, given her sub Q fluids since when I did put her down she sort of wobbled along as if she was having a hard time....and also given her a tiny bit of pain meds.

Right now - she's in Art's arms on the bed as he naps......

The interesting thing is - I checked Ambrosia for ear mites and she has the start of them too - so I've treated her (I'm treating everyone in the room) and I treated Zeus for ear mites since he is with them all the time and a day or two ago he started shaking his head and ears some.

Zeus has been upset today.....I threw away a catalog (he loves to shred them) and he knocked over the trash can to get to it. He now seems to think that all catalogs that come into the office and are trashed....are his to destroy.

Other than that - everything is going good with the trio. I think that in a couple of days - after another treatment for the ear infection - Miss Bea can be merged back into the trio....if we can get her off our laps and stuff. She's become quite the snuggle bunny.....for two hours she wouldn't let me put her down.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 15, 2008)

aww, poor Miss Bea. Tell her Pernod knows how she feels, as she has an ear infection too! I guess Zeus doesn't want to risk getting ear mites again incase both ears lop .

Good luck with your work routine - sounds like you are going to be busy,busy,busy!!

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 17, 2008)

Well first of all about work - today Art & I went out to IHop for a date (the shop paid me $16 for it and our meal came to $18 plus the tip). Tomorrow we have three shops to do....one of which is the $70 shop down in Eagle Pass. Another one is a gas station shop ($17 - normally $12) and a grocery store shop ($10 + $6 towards food).... Should be fun.

Now about Miss Bea.

Well - really - first about Zeus. Zeus has been a trouble maker today....he's been dumping over the trash so he can get to catalogs and shred them. I've tried telling him "no" but he just looks at me and shreds some more. 

I figured he was upset about Miss Bea not being in here - especially since he went in her cage and moped for an hour...so I brought her in and sat her on my lap. 

He avoided her at first....and then he went over to her and started grooming her on the side that doesn't have the ear infection. She was so happy to have him groom her again. Then he smelled that ear again - and backed away from her and flicked her off as he went away. 

He really really really hates that infection - and I do think he's afraid of it. Poor Miss Bea - she was practically trembling as she laid in my lap. She is feeling so very miserable....

She has a hard time standing up and walking....she wobbles. However, she has gone from not eating at all to munching on a few things (cilantro being one of them - along with cheerios)....and her ear actually smells better than it did before. (Yes - there are times when you can smell an infection). 

I feel so bad about how bad she got ear mites - she's had them two or three times before....it seems like she gets them so easily.

Anyway - I suspect she'll be back with Zeus and Ambrosia by Monday at the latest....every day I'll be bringing her in to spend time with Zeus until he gets over his fear of the infection.

What surprises me is how lovey she's becoming towards me and how she will snuggle into me when I move.....as if she wants to stay on my lap...

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

Poor Miss Bea!! Isn't that strange how Zeus is afraid of it tho? he remembers! 

How do you know when they have mites? Especially when it's early in the infection!

Keep us posted on Bea - I hope she's ok.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 17, 2008)

It appears as though Zeus & Miss Bea's bond has broken.....I brought her back in the room this morning before heading to bed...and they were fighting horribly....

She is sleeping in on my bed right now....and since I'm flying home to visit my mom in a little over 2 weeks - I don't know if I'll attempt to rebond them now or wait till I get home.....I guess we'll have to have some supervised dates to see...

It feels as if I haven't had enough heartbreaks already lately - but to add this one on. Between losing Theresa last week - and this morning losing Val and having issues with rabbits going off their feed.....oh ... and losing Cassanova....

I just really really needed their bonding to stick....

Oh well - I guess it isn't all about me though - is it...its about what is best for them...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

Val died?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 17, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Val died?


Yes - I will do her Rainbow Bridge thread shortly.

I am on my way out the door to do these shops in about 10 minutes....I wound up picking up more shops today too. Talk about hectic.

So - we're going to go to Eagle Pass first....and do....


theater shop - $70
grocery store shop - $10 plus $6 towards groceries
gas station shop - $17 (of which $5 is for gas
3 fast food shops - $35 plus $10 bonus
Then head up to Uvalde and do:


 3 more fast food shops - $35 plus $30 bonus

What am I thinking of? Art says we can do it.....

Let's hope so - I don't think I'm gonna make it back in time to see Survivor....but the upside of all this is - I'll make enough in this one day (minus gas) to pay almost half of his ticket home to see his mom in June (when my pay comes in next month)...

I guess it will be worth it...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 17, 2008)

Well - we skipped the Uvalde shops......and I got home to find out that the scheduler had someone else there who could take them if I wasn't able to do them...so since our gas there and back would be $22 (out of the $65) - I told her to go ahead and schedule them with the other person.

I'm wiped out (and still have the reports to do). 

Meanwhile - Zeus is one happy camper....it seems like mommy's new clothes came and the packages have his favorite thing in them.....catalogs. Plus each item of clothing has CARDBOARD he can chew on.

He calls it Flemish Giant heaven....

Me? I call it a mess....

:shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey! FREE Toys for the big bunny! That works! 

I'm so sorry about Val and I hope things aren't any worse with the new thread about this/whatever is causing the "flopsy" thing.

:hug: Life's been really hard lately hasn't it?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 18, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Hey! FREE Toys for the big bunny! That works!
> 
> I'm so sorry about Val and I hope things aren't any worse with the new thread about this/whatever is causing the "flopsy" thing.
> 
> :hug: Life's been really hard lately hasn't it?


Life has been INCREDIBLY hard lately. I had been thinking how good things were going the day before Cass died if I remember right. We've had other losses I haven't shared about on here (Robin's cat Faith is missing - has been missing for over a week)....

Losing Val took a lot out of me. I was hoping to either keep her myself or fawn her off onto Zin. I was almost sure I was going to keep Bandita (who is now ill also). If Splash does not get sick - she may stay here anyway as I love her too... Fortunately, both Randy and Zin helped me realize that with Val - there were no signs...I did everything I could as quickly as I could. I do blame myself IF it is the food causing the problems (she was 9 weeks old and should have been through being weaned I would think)....but once again - she showed no symptoms of anything till 4 am yesterday morning....and was gone shortly afterwards.

Its been a really rough few months...and it seems like it just keeps getting harder and harder.

We meant to get new food yesterday but in our haste to get out of town - we forgot to stop and get it. Everybun got lots of hay last night and those who weren't having any food issues got some food....today we'll be breaking down and getting the other brand that I've avoided for over 2 years. 

I think the hardest thing right now is almost the whole Zeus/Miss Bea thing. Yesterday morning when I went to reintroduce Miss Bea in here - she was very upset at Zeus and she lunged at him several times....and then he lunged at her. I pulled him off (he was the first one I could grab) and he was all upset....I held him and told him that I wasn't mad at him...but that I would get her so he'd be ok. 

Then I wound up leaving the room for hours and when I came back tonight - I think he thought I was really mad at him. I sat and petted him for a while and he kept nudging me for more pets. I really think he's confused...and Miss Bea is....just so upset right now ~ AND ~ so clingy to me. 

Oh well - just thought I'd share what has been happening. I'm heading to bed now (I stayed up till 4 am to watch the end of that miniseries on SciFi - it was worth staying up for ... I think....)

I just feel so drained right now - emotionally and in so many other ways. I'm tired of things going wrong...I hope once we get some new rabbit food - things will go better.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Aina (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey, I hope everything starts going better. I'll be praying for you. ray:


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the passing of Val andof the rough patch your going through. Miss Bea will be kept in my prayers.

PS: Read the entire blog just now and what an adventure you have had! I laughed and criedalong with you..


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2008)

*Aina wrote: *


> Hey, I hope everything starts going better. I'll be praying for you. ray:


Ditto. You know that I have you in my prayers.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, this is sort of complicated and I'm trying to make it short and sweet...huh...lets see how I do.

When I got up yesterday, Zeus had moved himself to the garage and Ambrosia was left in my office. She spent a good portion of the day in my office. I decided to go ahead and move Miss Bea back into my office thinking that maybe she and Ambrosia could rebond.

Ambrosia moved out to the kitchen (where she likes to sit anyway). Zeus wants nothing to do with Ambrosia right now 'cause she's trying to hump his head all the time (I hope to get her neutered this summer).

So.....when I went to bed last night - I shut the office door so that Miss Bea wouldn't be bothered by Ambrosia or Zeus when I wasn't here to monitor things.

Well....it seems like Zeus decided he'd spent 24 hours in the garage ... it was time to return home...

Only he couldn't get in his room....

Art said he was pitching a fit at the door....and Art figured I had the door shut for a reason (I'd put food and water out for Zeus in the garage). 

So now Zeus sits outside the door - asking me if he can come in. I invite him in...and Miss Bea chases him out. So he sits in the hallway and she leans towards him to sniff at him - and he hops off and gives her the butt.

We have need of some serious relationship counseling here.....


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 20, 2008)

Jess's Millie helped my Pernod and Shadow out with her counselling .

Those 3 sound like they are playing mind games with each other! i can just imagine Zeus fighting with the door though 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 20, 2008)

A little bit ago, I heard "clump clump clump" as Zeus came running down the hall into the office (he'd been out by the office). At first it reminded me of when Tiny would come running for a banana.

Zeus came running in at full speed - enough to get his nose in....then his head in as he looked around.

I noticed he started nosing around for food so I put down his food bowl and he was scarfing up his food like he was starved...he'd take a mouthful and look around for his "beloved" mate to see if he could get another mouthful before she chased him off again.

Finally he settled down like this...







He wasn't gonna let a little woman get to him...

Then Miss Bea-itch (his words - not mine) awoke from her nap where she was hiding and came after him. She went to sniff him and he took off running again at full speed - he's around the corner at the end of the hall near the front door. 

Alicia (JadeIcing) and I have been talking. Either they need to go on Dr. Phil (Thumper) for counseling or they're going to wind up on Jerry (Snowflake) Springer's show as guests...

By the way - Ali gets the credit for the bunny versions of the names...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, as soon as I'm done straightening up the rest of the office (and getting a mega cup of coffee) we're about to try some intense bunny marriage counseling. 

I'm shutting the door so Zeus can't take off - and letting Miss Bea out of her cage. I'm going to sit on the floor with a water bottle and be prepared to break up any fights...

Wish us well - I want Zeus and Miss Bea to be happily bonded again and if this doesn't work then we're gonna have to do some bunny dates starting in May (when I get home from my mom's) and Miss Bea will have to be caged some of the time so Zeus can have time in his room (otherwise he runs for the front door or the garage and tries to make me think he WANTS to be there even though he doesn't).


----------



## Zeus (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so mad at mom right now. I want to scream.

She's trying to rebond the witch and I right now....and I have to stay on the move to keep away from the witch. My heart is pounding and I'm getting a lot of exercise....at least mom gave me a carrot to start with.

But I'm getting tired of this....I have to constantly keep an eye out for that doe....I swear she's evil right now.


Ooops - gotta hop again....be back to complain more later..

*ZEUS*


----------



## Zeus (Apr 22, 2008)

Ya know what. Miss Bea is such a witch sometimes.....that a guy will accept attention from anywhere he can get it.....and it ain't his fault.

Why....mom caught me discussing my problems with the cat....and she was sympathetic...take a look...


























I think its pretty bad when a cat has to comfort a buck who is being abused by his doe....I gotta figure out what to do. I do care about the witch and when mom or sister Robin hold her, I will groom her and try to get her to listen...but boy is she ever angry at me. 

Hell hath no fury like a doe spurned over ear mites and an ear infection....

*ZEUS*


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh Zeus, you are such a charmer - even the cat can't keep away 

I think Ms Bea is more upset at you than angry - I guess her feelings were hurt when you rejected her Ã§ause of the ear mites. i am sure once she thinks you have suffered enough, she will come around (fingers crossed!)

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (May 1, 2008)

Zeus has moved himself to the garage and he's found another girl to cuddle. When I get home from vacation I may try to move him back to the office (I sure do miss him)..

And now...

Just thought I'd let y'all know that I'm taking RO off my "home page" until after I return from vacation.

I have too much to get done and y'all are just too addicting....

I'll be back after May 14th hopefully...if I'm not too tired.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 1, 2008)

LOL! Big Zeus baby! I'd miss him also!


----------



## TinysMom (May 29, 2008)

No new photos right now - just an explanation of the title change for Zeus' blog...

I haven't really felt up to sharing - but Ambrosia passed away suddenly a few weeks ago. She'd been ill as a baby and I think one reason I always felt so close to her was that she had been ill and I'd pulled her through. One day she was missing - later we found her and she was gone.

So - I'm going to remove her name from the blog title. 

Also - since Miss Bea and Zeus are not together - I will remove her name (for now). 

I'm going to call the blog "Zeus & his does" and leave it like that. That way - as he has does in his harem I can share about them.

His current companion is Tibba....she is a black doe that was living in ICU (the living room) and escaped and Zeus wouldn't let us have her back. By that time she was about ready to go back to the rabbitry anyway....and Ambrosia was gone....so we let Zeus keep her.

A couple of days later, Art mentioned about Tibba cuddling up with a broken tort doe that was in the garage....and I told him there were NO broken tort does in the house at all. (Zeus was also in hiding).

Well....as it turns out - Larry had jumped out of his cage....so he got put back and Zeus is happy and Tibba is fat and happy. 

I will try to get pictures of Zeus (and maybe Tibba) in a few days....so y'all can see them together. I wanted to rebond him to Miss Bea but it is so hot in the office right now (even with the new window a/c) that I'm going to play it by ear and decide later....

And that is the update on Zeus...


----------



## TinysMom (May 29, 2008)

I decided to run out to the garage and get pictures of Zeus and Tibba tonight...


























I know I didn't post about Ambrosia in the Rainbow Bridge area - I just couldn't bring myself to do it....it hurt to see Zeus hurting so badly and he'd already rejected Miss Bea....I hope y'all understand why I just couldn't share before now...


----------



## undergunfire (May 30, 2008)

My Dumbo girl passed away?


:cry1:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 30, 2008)

Oh no  I didn't know about her passing, Peg. I'm so sorry 

When you say Tibba is "fat".... do you think you have babies on the way?

Zeus is like Hugh Heffner......


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2008)

First of all - yes Amy - "dumbo girl" passed away. I have no idea why. It hurts a lot to not see her and Zeusy together like before....

And is Tibba pregnant? I don't know for sure - I suspect she might be. Since Zeus loves the little rabbits - and since he bites me whenI try to separate them (nips at me) - I am letting her stay in the garage with him. She has plenty of hiding spaces...

Here's some pictures of Miss Bea - and Zeus...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

Bea is adorable..... but I love my big white boy! :hearts:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 1, 2008)

I need to get some baby wipes for my white boy so I can keep him white...at least try to. Living in the dusty dirty garage certainly isn't the best way for a white bunny to stay white.

I feel so conflicted and confused about Zeus right now. I love him dearly. Not like Tiny (but he's NOT Tiny). The thing is - unless I want to go in and sit on the floor in the hot garage - I don't get to spend much time with him. He hates it when I pick him up and bring him in on the bed.

But I don't want to go sit on the yucky garage floor.

I'd move him back to the office but the fact is - he really seems to love the garage. So do I do what I want...which is have him close by me (or try it)...or do I do what he wants...which is to leave him there. He comes to the doorway sometimes to see us as we walk by...and he knows his way around the house. (He hasn't yet met the puppy...I'm not sure how that will go).

Right now - I'm just letting him be where he is happy. Sometimes Lambykins (you'd have to see my lionhead thread to know who she is) will go in the garage and Bandita frequently goes in there too. (But both girls love to come running back to the office for their food and for the litter box...).

I wish he and Miss Bea were together again but honestly, she's pretty happy where she is now. (Maybe he was meant to be a temporary fling to get her over Tiny??).

Decisions....decisions....I hate them.

Until Ambrosia died, I had hopes of bringing him back to the office as she liked the office and Miss Bea and she would roam to the garage too....but its like Zeus has his mind set on the garage and Miss Bea has her mind set on the office (which is cooler than the garage).


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

Bribe him with treats! it works for my horse!


----------



## Haley (Jun 1, 2008)

Thats too bad about Zeus being sort of antisocial. Do you think maybe its bc of the warmer temps coming and he just really likes being cool? Garages are usually so cool- especially the floor


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 2, 2008)

Zeus is such a Hefner type bun from your stories.. And sorry to here of Ambrosia, unexpected are not good... Glad Zeus has a girlfriend though..


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2008)

I brought Zeus and Tibba in the bedroom today for about 6 hours - Miss Bea is now sulking (more about that later) as they have since gone back to the garage.

I think Tibba has at least 2-3 babies (judging by her nipples)...so I won't let Miss Bea join them in the garage yet (although I think I'll have a trio again).

Here are some pics from today - I may share more later....one is a slideshow you'll need to click on to find Miss Bea.

Sorry about the bed - I'd stripped it to wash all the sheets and comforter...thanks to a certain Miss Bea...


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 18, 2008)

i love the pic with miss bea in the bowl, too funny................:roflmao:

so, any idea who's the daddy to tibba's babies?

miss bea....................bowl..................zeus..........tibba...........hehehehehehe.......................


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2008)

Larry is the daddy to the babies - that I know for sure. 

Here is the story...Tibba was living in the living room (free roam in a certain penned in area)...she was being treated for an abcess. She started wandering into the garage...well...she did it one day - we brought her back. She did it the next day and Art brought her back and said, "I hated to do it - she was snuggling with the broken tort doe in the garage..". 

I said, "BROKEN TORT DOE? There is no broken tort doe in this area of the house at all..". 

Turns out Larry escaped from his cage.....we captured Larry and put him back in his cage. (I now double check his cage every time I shut it). 

Hence....Tibba and Larry bred the day she was in there and he got loose.

Am I happy about it? Nope. I almost caged her to have the babies - but I was afraid she would hurt them if I caged her near the end (I really didn't think she was pregnant until near the end)...and I hated to take a doe away from Zeus. I knew from past experience that she would probably go have them under the boxes (just knowing does)...and that is apparently what she has done. I'm guessing they're around 10-12 days old now - we should start seeing them soon.

Its driving me nuts that I can't check them for their eyes, etc - but the truth is - I can't find them (I've only looked a little bit as mama is so skittish). She's had babies before and been an excellent mama though...so I'm really not that worried.

Anyway - that is why Miss Bea can't go into the garage yet. Truth be told...Miss Bea is still being moody today - I'm hoping she perks up when I bring Zeus and Tibba in the bedroom for a playdate.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2008)

I forgot to add - Miss Bea is in New Hope's house - its an upside down guinea pig igloo. Its where he sleeps and it keeps him contained. I have tried baskets but he really likes this better....

I bought Miss Bea a basket today of her own thinking it might help. She looked at it - looked at me - jumped out - and laid her head in New Hope's igloo and asked him to groom her.

I don't think it helps that she's really wanting to breed right now...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, Peg! I'm in love with Tibba now! She and Zeus are precious together.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 19, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh, Peg! I'm in love with Tibba now! She and Zeus are precious together.


Isn't she cute? I can't take photos worth beans of black bunnies....I wish you could see her "pug" nose....or upturned or whatever. She has just the cutest nose...

On a sad note (which doesn't belong here) - we lost "Taylor, the Latte' Bun" tonight. I'm not handling it well. I can only suspect it was the heat - nothing else appears to be the issue - and even then - I can't be sure it was the heat...

I am trying to decide whether or not to do a Rainbow Bridge thread for him....after all - he was only a "bred" bunny from a litter - not one of my pets. (Seriously, I'd hoped to pawn him off on Zin cause he was so darn cute...).

First we lost Val (but not the same symptoms) - now Taylor. I remember when he was born and every day going to check the nest and say, "I wonder if they're still alive - are they peanuts or are they just runts?" Every day Taylor & Peanut would still be with us.

Ok - gotta go - I'm in tears again...

But yes - Tibba is so adorable...and FAST.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 19, 2008)

Aww Peg, I'm sorry about your little guy 

I do love that Tibba tho - she looks like she could be a real mischievious one! but so sweet as well.

I can't wait to see the babies!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 19, 2008)

These are some more of the photos I took the other day (I also took a video I need to upload)...I played with the lighting of the ones of Zeus & Tibba so you could see her better - then the last few are "The Many Faces of Zeus"...hope you enjoy!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 8, 2008)

I think Zeus *may* be part of a trio again - but only time will tell. Unfortunately, he and Tibba continually chase Miss Bea out of the garage....(and it looks like Tibba didn't have any babies after all). 

But Splash has spent the last two or three days hanging out in the kitchen and sneaking into the garage whenever she can....(she used to like to go in there and look at the bucks when they were in cages in there). 

Tibba has been chasing her out a lot...until today. Now Splash is laying beside some of the old cages that are gonna be trashed....Zeus is about 10' away in his hidey hole he likes (behind a big container)...and Tibba is ... somewhere. Not sure where...

Here is Splash - she's a sister to Bandita (one of my favorites)...


















and here is the handsome young Zeus she wants to join





...when asked about Splash he was unwilling to make a comment...






Splash seems to think she'd make the perfect "third" bunny for a trio - this way we'd have a black bunny, a white bunny, and a black and white bunny....

:biggrin2:


----------



## missyscove (Jul 8, 2008)

That would be an adorable trio!

Just clean out the garage for Zeus already, then restock it with lots of cardboard and does.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 14, 2008)

It looks like it is official (in Zeus' mind) - Zeus and Tibba and Splash are a trio.

Tibba still isn't happy about it....but I think Splash is gonna win her over.

My heart is breaking - Splash and Miss Bea are NOT friends at all and I'm gonna miss Splash being in the office....BUT.....I'm thrilled 'cause Splash is still young and very healthy and Tibba is an older doe....so if Zeus were to lose Tibba - he'd still have Splash.

This morning - the trio came out to the doorway for their banana....with Zeus leading the way. (I was taking a banana in to Miss Bea).


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 4, 2008)

Its been a while since I've updated Zeus' blog - so I need to take the time to write a bit about my boy.

First of all - even though he doesn't really "love" me - I love him dearly. I'm so thrilled that he is starting to come out of the garage if he hears me in the kitchen (in the mornings) - to see if I have banana for him....or lettuce or whatever. If I go into the garage - he'll also check to see if I have treats for him.

Because he got picked up a few times and taken to my bedroom to try and spend time w/ Miss Bea - and also to get shots - he won't let me come near him and if I bend down....he takes off. I'm ok with that though.

Zeus seems very happy though - he has most of the garage...he has Tibba and Splash and while I've never seen the three of them together at once - Robin tells me she has. I think Zeus was in the middle. 

I am hoping it will cool down again one of these days so I can take him outside and let him play in the grass again...

but that is a short update for now on Zeus....and his does....

... and me.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 23, 2008)

I got some photos of Zeus and his girls this morning.

I am sharing a couple of pictures that may make people concerned. Zeus has a bit of a dewlap but it makes it look like he has a lump from the way he is sitting. As I was editing the pictures - I noticed this and Art & I got him and checked him out thoroughly. He does NOT have a lump...but he does have a bit of a dewlap and the way he is sitting makes it look like a lump. However - we checked him out all over and he is fine. (I also gave him ivermectin and in trying to get it in his mouth - got bit....).

Zeus and "lump" - I loved the way he was sitting here...I gave him ivermectin cause he has a bit of balding on the back of his neck...and you can see it here a tiny bit on his neck.







Once again - see the "lump"...but he's really fine. This is Zeus and Tibba.





Isn't Splash cute? I just love her so much. She is on top of a dog kennel. Tibba will chase her and Leona when I have treats for them all - and Tibba really doesn't like sharing her man. 





This is Leona. She was part of my last litter that we'd named "Faith, Hope & Leo" (Robin & I were hooked on Charmed at the time and liked Leo)....turns out Faith is a buck - and Leo is a girl...so she became Leona.




Tibba and her man....I swear he's telling her that he's gonna behave...




But here comes Splash to see Zeus...or is it to see me and see if I have a treat?




Gosh I love him so much....I see pics of him or work on pics of him and it brings tears to my eyes. He may not love me a lot - maybe he sees me as a "hairless doe" as one person said....but I love him.




Another Tibba and Zeus shot. I swear she's bossier with him than Miss Bea ever was...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG Peg, your babies are Beautiful and Handsome. Good God I don't know how you can stand that much cuteness in your house.

I'm in LOVE with Splash.

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 23, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OMG Peg, your babies are Beautiful and Handsome. Good God I don't know how you can stand that much cuteness in your house.
> 
> I'm in LOVE with Splash.


I think that's why Zeus moved himself to the garage - he was afraid it was too much cuteness for me.

Of course - Splash had to join him 'cause she was just too cute to be with the other girls.

Splash has a really special personality. Leona is pretty - but Splash is just....I don't know. Special...


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 25, 2008)

Y'know, I swear Zeus looks proud of himself surrounded by all those pretty girls .

Zeus's character sounds a bit like Shadow. He loves me for the food I give him, and although he accepts cuddles, he's happier if I have a strawberry on hand 

Jan


----------

